# von WOTLK enttäuscht zurück zum WAR



## lomanoza (15. November 2008)

Hallo, ich spiele WAR seit dem Release, trotzdem habe mir gestern den neuen WoW Addon gekauft, um zu schauhen, ob es da wirklich so toll ist, wie man überall schreibt.  Irgendwie fand ich gar nichts neues in diesem Addon - dasselbe Graficstyle, dieselben Quests, dasselbe Spielprinzip, dieselbe Architektur usw. 
Fazit: mein WoW Account ist wieder eingefroren und bin seit heute morgen wieder bei WAR. 
Ging jemandem genauso wie mir, oder sollte ich beim WOTLK länger bleiben um irgendwelche Unterschiede zu dem alten Content zu finden ?


----------



## timownage (15. November 2008)

lomanoza schrieb:


> Hallo, ich spiele WAR seit dem Release, trotzdem habe mir gestern den neuen WoW Addon gekauft, um zu schauhen, ob es da wirklich so toll ist, wie man überall schreibt.  Irgendwie fand ich gar nichts neues in diesem Addon - dasselbe Graficstyle, dieselben Quests, dasselbe Spielprinzip, dieselbe Architektur usw.
> Fazit: mein WoW Account ist wieder eingefroren und bin seit heute morgen wieder bei WAR.
> Ging jemandem genauso wie mir, oder sollte ich beim WOTLK länger bleiben um irgendwelche Unterschiede zu dem alten Content zu finden ?



Keine Ahnung, macht dir denn die neue Heldenklasse gar keinen Spass? Oder der neue Raid/PVE Content? Soweit ich weiss gibt es doch auch einen neuen Beruf und die Talentbäume wurden etwas anders designed. Northrend schon erkundet?!

Eventuell wird dir da im WoW Forum besser geholfen, vergiss aber deinen Asbest-Anzug und Baldrian nicht, wenn du dort postest.


----------



## heretik (15. November 2008)

lomanoza schrieb:


> Hallo, ich spiele WAR seit dem Release, trotzdem habe mir gestern den neuen WoW Addon gekauft, um zu schauhen, ob es da wirklich so toll ist, wie man überall schreibt.  Irgendwie fand ich gar nichts neues in diesem Addon - dasselbe Graficstyle, dieselben Quests, dasselbe Spielprinzip, dieselbe Architektur usw.
> Fazit: mein WoW Account ist wieder eingefroren und bin seit heute morgen wieder bei WAR.
> Ging jemandem genauso wie mir, oder sollte ich beim WOTLK länger bleiben um irgendwelche Unterschiede zu dem alten Content zu finden ?



In before close...

Was erwartest du? Blizzard gibt den Leuten genau das, was sie wollen, nämlich 10 neue Level ("wuhu, ich kann mich weiterentwickeln und bin STÄRKER als JE ZUVOR!") und neue Instanzen ("NEUE Items! MEHR MACHT!"). Das Spiel unnötig innovieren oder komplizierter machen liegt weder im Interesse der Kunden noch in dem von Blizzard.

WoW ist die beste Beschäftigungstherapie der Welt, und Blizzard machen ihren Job optimal, der eben darin besteht, möglichst viele Personen mit zuviel Zeit auf einfachste Weise zu beschäftigen.


----------



## latosa (15. November 2008)

faLSCHES FORUM


----------



## lomanoza (15. November 2008)

latosa schrieb:


> faLSCHES FORUM



wieso falsches Forum ? ich habe nur gefragt, ob es noch welche gibt, die aus dem neuen Addon ins WAR zurückgekehrt sind und aus welchen Gründen.


----------



## softcake_orange (15. November 2008)

Kommt halt immer drauf an, was man erwartet. Das sich am Grundprinzip von WoW nix ändert ist doch klar. Was mich persönlich stört ist die Tatsache, dass das Spiel immer mehr verwässert wird. Für mich allein schon ein Unding, dass die Allianz nen Todesritter spielen darf. Und genau das ist das langweilige an WoW. Jeder kann alles sein und alles haben. Jede Klasse kann bald jeden Part übernehmen. Es gibt keine Besonderheiten mehr. Bin sehr froh, dass ich von WoW zu WAR gewechselt habe.


----------



## Manic2320 (15. November 2008)

Ich glaub es war vornhinein klar das das Addon nichts neues bringen wird, Blizzard macht genau das was die Leute haben wollen sie lassen sich auf keine unnötigen Experimente ein, WoW ist ein Farmgame wo sich die Itemspirale immer schneller dreht.


----------



## Evater (15. November 2008)

3 Tage gespielt und Schnauze voll?

Ich habe mir das Addon nicht gekauft, aber das kann ich nun wirklich nicht glauben.


----------



## Taissa`- (15. November 2008)

Find es lustig, dass manche leute es nicht merken.
Irgendwo zieht Blizzard die Kunden schon über den Tisch.

- 10 neue Level, wo man nach gut 26-30 Spielstunden als Spieler mit Quest Erfahrung durch ist
- Eine recyclte Instanz die auch noch Ausgeschlachtet wurde als 25er und 10er
- Eine neue Klasse die IMBA ist und durch den Patch 3.02 alle anderen Klassen auch IMBA geworden sind. (Hi@ Double Human Rogue Fotm Class Lineup)
- Keine Innovationen, gar keine. Edit: Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass manche Spieler den Friseur und die neuen Tanze für Innovationen halten .... lawl
- Einige Fakes von Warhammer, um das Spiel als direkten Konkurrenten auszuheblen. Eines der stärksten anzeichen, für ihre Geldgeilheit. Sie zerstören damit den MMO Markt. Bevor fragen kommen, was sie geklaut haben sollen:
- Open RvR mit Siege Weapons
- Tome of Knowledge (Archievments) - Komisch das sie sowas nicht gebracht haben, als Lotro Released wurde ... Nein es musste erst mit Warhammer Online passieren, weil Blizzard schiss hatte, dass Warhammer sie untern Tisch knallen wird.
usw usw.

Jaja, jetz kommen wieder Flame Posts vonwegen "Kriegen doch was geboten".
Dann Glückwünsch zum afb sein. Lesen und verstehen und so.

Ich möchte auch Behaupten, dass noch einige Arbeit zu tun ist mit Warhammer und so wie es ist, keine Chance hat großartig zu überleben.
Bei uns auf dem Server hat die Order halt die Hosen gestrichen voll ... alles Carebears (Und es ist schon der größte Deutsche Server)
Somit tote Hose im T4 RvR.


----------



## latosa (15. November 2008)

wenn man nach 2tagen (länger ist das addon noch nicht auf dem markt)das spiel ist mist kann ich das nicht ernst nehmen oder hast du mit deinem 80er schon alles gesehn? nein ich spiele nicht wow


----------



## DecxX (15. November 2008)

Ich brauch nicht Wotlk zu spielen, um zu wissen, dass es scheisse ist.

Wotlk ist BC 2.0 und BC war schon damals beschissen. =)


----------



## Taissa`- (15. November 2008)

Natürlich ist es möglich dies zu sagen, nach der kurzen zeit.
Es soll leute geben die seit Classic Release spielen.
Das sind immerhin auch schon vier Jahre ...


----------



## OldboyX (15. November 2008)

Wer sich ein Expansion(oder Addon) kauft und ein neues Spiel (komplett anderes Gameplay, komplett anderer Grafikstyle, komplett andere Architektur, komplett andere Quests) erwartet hat aber auch etwas grundsätzlich falsch verstanden...

Ansonsten kann ich nur wieder über die "Farmspiel" anschuldigungen schmunzeln. Alle MMOs haben dasselbe (computerspielmechanische?)Prinzip, gar jedes einzelne:
Man führt Aktion X aus um an Belohnung Y zu kommen und dies in repetitiver Art und Weise. Lustigerweise ist genau die gute Balance zwischen "investierter Zeit" und "subjektiv gefühlter Belohnung" der entscheidende Faktor zwischen 12 Mio. Spielern und 400.000 Spielern. Leute die nur für RP spielen oder nur die Welt erkunden wollen fallen auf dem MMO Markt kaum ins Gewicht und selbst HDRO würde noch einiges an Kunden verlieren wenn sie komplett auf RP setzen würden (immerhin gibts noch 3:1 normale vs. RP server). Die Geschmäcker einzelner Leute sind nett und gut, doch Behauptungen wie "lieber eine kleine aber feine community" gelten höchstens für den Einzelnen, aber mit Sicherheit nicht für den Hersteller. Wieviele Spieler ein rein PVP-orientiertes Spiel mit kaum / rudimentärem PVE spielen wollen sieht man doch jetzt ganz vorzüglich an WAR: Nehmen wir Großzügige Zahlen: 1 Mio WAR Abos ca. 10% von WoW, aber von der 1 Mio WAR Spielern sagen wir spielt nur die Hälfte WAR (und kein WoW) wegen des PVP. Die andere Hälfte spielt WAR weil sie das WAR Universum mögen etc.
Fazit: Vielleicht 5% der WoW Spieler bevorzugen PVP-lastiges WAR...
Und WAR=genauso farmen wie in WoW, wenn ihr es in WAR nicht so empfindet weil euch das Spiel prinzipiell besser gefällt - schön für euch, aber zu behaupten im einen oder anderen Spiel wäre mehr "farming" vorhanden ist einfach lächerlich.

Blizzard hat es einfach geschafft den Geschmack und die Vorstellung von risk/time/reward sehr sehr vieler Leute gut zu treffen, während andere Spiele unterschiedlich stark von dieser Balance abweichen (von viel zu einfach und man hat zu schnell alle "Belohnungen" ausgeschöpft bis hin zu investiere 1 Woche um einen stat um +1 zu erhöhen). Wieso sollten sie ihr super Spielprinzip ändern um ihre Playerbase von 12 Mio gegen eine von 1 Mio zu tauschen?

WoW und WAR sind beides tolle Spiele, dem einen gefällt dies und dem anderen das andere. Doch fairerweise muss man sagen, dass viel mehr Leuten WoW (besser) gefällt und die Abozahlen sind nun einmal das einzige objektive Kriterium, welches außerhalb von "mir gefällt das besser" und "mir das andere" existiert. Will man also erörtern, was das "beste" Spielprinzip ist, so sollte man das doch im Hinterkopf behalten...


----------



## MacJunkie79 (15. November 2008)

Tome of Knowledge gabs in HdRo schon..., Belagerungswaffen schon in DAoC.
Das größte Problem, dass ich mit WoW hatte war, dass die Landschaft absolut nicht einläd sie zu erkunden. In WAR versuche ich jeden Winkel einer Zone zu sehen. Die Karten sind einfach abwechslungsreicher und vielleicht habe ich irgendwo noch eine Quest nicht gemacht.

WoW kommt mir vor wie ein Erlebnispark. Wer Piraten mag geht nach Booty Bay, wer Mittelalterfan ist, der bleibt in der Nähe von Sturmwind, Indianer,...alles da was man haben will. Alles schön geordnet in seinen Resources. Brauchst bloß in das entsprechende Gebiet fliegen und in die 8er-Bahn einsteigen...Nur das man eben aus einem Erlebnispark auch wieder raus will.


----------



## Nixan (15. November 2008)

Ich war schon enttäucht von BC und als ich gehört habe " Juhu , neuen Addon kann man den Lich-König besiegen und Frostmourne bekommen " hatte ich sowieso keine Lust mehr....
Will nichts gegen WoW war bis Lvl 60. ein schönes und spaßiges Game ...
Ich spiele jetzt seit dem W.A.R Erscheinungstermin W.A.R und hatte mir zwar auch schon überlegt Wotlk zu holen aber da ich ein alter Warcraft Fan bin habe ich es dann doch gelassen !

Mfg Nixan


----------



## joekay (15. November 2008)

Wieso sollte man das Spielprinzip von WoW stark verändern wenn es funktioniert? Blizzard lässt sich ohnehin auf keine Experimente ein.


----------



## Dragarn (15. November 2008)

Also ich hab Warcraft 1 und Warcraft 2 gespielt und ab Warcraft 3 und WoW war ich enttäuscht >_>


----------



## Peraine1 (15. November 2008)

Mit Warcraft 3 haben sie doch für WoW traniert schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte eine schöne Story und das war auch das große Plus von WoW, das die Story genau dort weiterging. Hat viel Spaß gemacht die ganzen Charactere dort zu sehen, nur als sie anfingen die Story ins lächerliche zu ziehen und lauter Götter und Marsmännchen als Gegner zu präsentieren ist die Atmosphäre leider ins Gegenteil verkehrt wurden.


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. November 2008)

Das mit WOW is so ne Sache. Wer drauf steht gut wer nicht auch gut. WOW verkommt immermehr ins lächerliche. Soviel neues is da auch nicht hinzugekommen. Eine Charklasse für beide Seiten sagt doch schon alles. Das is ja wie als wenn de nen Auserkorenen auf Orderseite spielen würdest.


----------



## Percard (15. November 2008)

Naja die frage ist, wieviele Kunden hätte Blizzard wenn sie ein Grafik update machen würden??

Ich behaupte immernoch das 40-50 % der leute WoW spielen, weils auf den rechnern läuft.

Und das weiß blizzard auch und deswegen liefern sie NIE ein update was die grafik ändert.

Selbst DAoC hat nach jahren ein grafik update gemacht.

Bestes beispiel : Im Türkei urlaub habe ich im internet cafe gefragt ob sie warhammer installiert haben, hatten sie leider nicht (auch kein aoc usw..) aber auf jedem rechner hatten sie WoW installiert, weil es drauf lief.

Und ein spiel nach den abo zahlen zu beurteilen ist arm.

MFG
Percard


Achja wär mein das cih ein WAR fanboy bin : S3 Pala, S3 schami, S3 schurke Season 4 aufgehört zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## July (15. November 2008)

WOWas?


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. November 2008)

langsam empfinde ich das ich im falschen forum bin. Nicht WOW is hier Thema sondern WAR


----------



## xaxoon (15. November 2008)

meine bescheidene meinung:

leute, die schon zuvor auf wow abgefahren sind und wegen langeweile bis zum addon mal WAR gezockt haben, werden hierher sicher nicht zurückkommen.

leute, die schon zuvor etwas von wow angekotzt waren, aus welchen gründen immer, werden entweder hierher zurückkehren - oder garnicht erst weggehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korbî (15. November 2008)

du kannst noch gar nich sagen dass alles gleich is da du vom neuen raidcontent sicher noch nix gesehn hast lvl 80 und so 
ja die quest am anfang klar fangen wieder ziemlich ähnlich an aber es kommen ziemlich coole questlines 
also keine vorurteile wenn du noch nix gesehn hast =P


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (15. November 2008)

timownage schrieb:


> vergiss aber deinen Asbest-Anzug und Baldrian nicht, wenn du dort postest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL XD Diesen Ratschlag kann ich nur hervorheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (15. November 2008)

> Irgendwo zieht Blizzard die Kunden schon über den Tisch


Ach ja, und Mythic ist die Seelsorge der Spieleindustrie, alles nur zum Selbstzweck? Und der Tankwart ist auch ein Betrüger z.B., der will dein Geld. Man schreibst du einen Quark. Aber zum Thema, dem TE würde ich mal den Todesritter an's Herz legen und wieso ist der Account schon wieder eingefroren? Hast wohl nur für 3 Tage bezahlt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## July (15. November 2008)

was erwartest du mit dem geistreichen topic?
was erwartest du dir von blizzard & wotlk, denkst du die haben das spiel jetzt umstrukturiert und alles neu gemacht?
dir ist sicher klar, dass jedes jahr jetzt ein neues addon rauskommt weil sich blizzard in die hose macht weil das game schon langsam durch ist, mies ist & keine neuen ideen aufweisen kann, und somit die spieler gezwungen werden den neuen kontent durchs lvln, armor etc. jedesmal aufs neue zu machen..

wow acc. is scho längst gelöscht, wotlk ist muell und alle anderen addons die kommen werden es auch sein, das game ist nicht vorm sterben, weil es ja genug leute spielen, aber auch nur dadurch weils kult status hat und die leute eben gezwungen werden..

und zu war, nein, mir ging es nicht genauso, entweder das, oder das andere, aber nicht beides kaufen und dann wundern wieso warum weshalb Oo


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. November 2008)

na gut ich bin vielleicht ein bisschen voreingenommen geb ich zu. Aber für mich spielt sich WOW immer gleich und dauert mir zu lange.


----------



## Dragonriver (15. November 2008)

OMG immer WAr hier WoW da...WAR is besser WoW klaut nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....leute spielt Lotro da habtihr das prob net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (15. November 2008)

also ich muss zugeben ich spiele beides, wieso?

ich hab zwar nicht viel zeit (freund, haushalt, arbeit, freunde etc) aber da spielen doch zu meinen hobbys gehört hab ich beides ausprobiert.


mein fazit ist: war ist das geilste pvp game überhaupt
ABER

wow ist und bleibt das beste pve game.


und da ich gern beides in einem gesunden maß betreiben möchte spiele ich einfach wonach ich gerade lust habe.


es ist egal wer was gerne spielt, lasst die leute spielen was sie gerne spielen und versucht euch nicht immer kund zu tun.

und was hast du vom addon erwartet? viel neues wird da nicht kommen, aber die leute die es lieben freuen sich über einen kleinen tapetenwechsel.

ich denke wenn du war mal 1-2j gespielt hast wirst du dich auch nach was neuem sehnen


----------



## Lakor (15. November 2008)

Ich denke ja mal dass es völlig dämlich ist so eine Disskusion anzufangen.

Das ist wie Katholiken vs. Prothestanten
Die einen verfechten War und die anderen Wotlk. Ausser es gibt noch so renomierte Nihilisten die tolerant sind und beides favorisieren....
Die ersten Gebiete von WotLK haben mich schon mehr überzeugt als die Levelgebiete von BC.

Und jetzt aussagen über den Raidkontent zu treffen wäre dämlich da man ja nichts gesehen hat. Ich denke man kann jetzt noch keine richtigen Schlüsse über WotLK ziehen. MfG,
Lakor.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. November 2008)

Ich hab ja Beta gespielt und auch meinen Main und ein DK auf 80 gezogen und behaupte mal schon sehr sehr viel gesehen zuhaben.

Ich finde das neue Addon bringt wirklich nicht soviel Innovation mit sich.
Neue Items und Levels schön und gut... aber nach 4 Jahren ( sinds 4 ?? kA genau ) erwartet man ein paar mehr neuerungen.

Der Alte WOW faktor fehlt auch gänzlich...es fehlt einfach die atmosphäre.


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2008)

lomanoza schrieb:


> Hallo, ich spiele WAR seit dem Release, trotzdem habe mir gestern den neuen WoW Addon gekauft, um zu schauhen, ob es da wirklich so toll ist, wie man überall schreibt.  Irgendwie fand ich gar nichts neues in diesem Addon - dasselbe Graficstyle, dieselben Quests, dasselbe Spielprinzip, dieselbe Architektur usw.
> Fazit: mein WoW Account ist wieder eingefroren und bin seit heute morgen wieder bei WAR.
> Ging jemandem genauso wie mir, oder sollte ich beim WOTLK länger bleiben um irgendwelche Unterschiede zu dem alten Content zu finden ?



Viel mehr war auch nicht zu erwarten. Vom PVE-Content stimmt das Spiel ja auch und ist mit HdRO Number One.




heretik schrieb:


> In before close...
> 
> Was erwartest du? Blizzard gibt den Leuten genau das, was sie wollen, nämlich 10 neue Level ("wuhu, ich kann mich weiterentwickeln und bin STÄRKER als JE ZUVOR!") und neue Instanzen ("NEUE Items! MEHR MACHT!"). Das Spiel unnötig innovieren oder komplizierter machen liegt weder im Interesse der Kunden noch in dem von Blizzard.
> 
> WoW ist die beste Beschäftigungstherapie der Welt, und Blizzard machen ihren Job optimal, der eben darin besteht, möglichst viele Personen mit zuviel Zeit auf einfachste Weise zu beschäftigen.



Was ich mir persönlich erwartet hätte, wäre eine Überarbeitung der Engine. Die Grafik ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und Blizzard hat das Können und das Geld, um das Spiel mit komplett neuer Engine aufzusetzen. Aber anscheinden ist ihnen wichtiger, daß jeder Besitzer eines Computers welcher sich performance-mäßig etwas über den C64 ansiedelt, dieses Spiel spielen kann.

Glück für alle geizigen oder geldlosen Menschen unter uns, Pech für mich. Aber ich muss es ja nicht spielen, was ich auch machen werde. Desweiteren hätte ich mir eine Verbesserung des PVP's gewünscht. Leider ist es schlechter geworden, denn Blizzard beharrt immer mehr darauf, daß sich PVP in Wow allein durch Arena definiert. Um über PVP an etwas zu kommen, wird man nun entgültig in die Arena gezwängt. Macht ein paar Monate Spaß, aber dann ödet es nur noch an. Wenn ich eSport betreiben will, dann zock ich CS oder BF. Da haben dann wenigstens alle die gleichen Voraussetzungen und das Spiel wird durch Können entschieden.

Im Prinzip ist es geworden, wie es zu erwarten war. PVE hui, PVP pfui. Und die Grafik ist zwar wieder sehr stimmig und schön designed, wie ich bisher sehen konnte, technisch gesehen bewegt sie sich aber weiterhin auf unterirdischen Niveau.


----------



## OldboyX (15. November 2008)

> Und das weiß blizzard auch und deswegen liefern sie NIE ein update was die grafik ändert.



Ich stimme dir zu, es ist intelligent von Blizzard, dass sie ihre Spiele so gestalten, dass nicht 60% der Spieler gleich wegfallen, nur weil sie keinen super-Rechner haben. 

Trotzdem solltest du mal WoW jetzt mit WoW classic vergleichen und du wirst einige Änderungen feststellen können. Erst kürzlich neu dazugekommen sind: Stencil Schatten und detailiertere Umgebungsschatten, neue Partikeleffekte (und Spelleffekte), erhöhte Sichtweite, neue Bodenobjekte und erhöhte Bodenobjektdichte, neue Shader Effekte (glänzen bei Waffentexturen und anderen). WoW(kein MMO) wird (aus gutem Grund) nie ganz vorne (Crysis/CoD4 Liga) mitmischen, was die Grafik angeht, aber zu behaupten es gäbe "NIE ein update was die Grafik ändert" ist schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (15. November 2008)

@TE: Du kannst nach 2 Tagen schon sagen das Wotlk versemmelt wurde? Wow - Du musst ja ganz schön schnell gelevelt haben um alles zu Gesicht bekommen zu haben. Das beim Addon kein neues Spiel bei raus kommt war ja wohl klar. Ich für meinen Teil finde beides langweilig. WAR und WoW. Eine Symbiose von beidem fänd ich klasse. PvE (vor allem die Raidinstanzen) von WoW und PvP von WAR wäre für mich perfekt. So langweile ich mich bei WAR im PvE und bei WoW im PvP zu tode. Wobei ich mich in WAR auch in den SC langweile ^^



Taissa`- schrieb:


> damit den MMO Markt. Bevor fragen kommen, was sie geklaut haben sollen:
> - Open RvR mit Siege Weapons
> - Tome of Knowledge (Archievments) - Komisch das sie sowas nicht gebracht haben, als Lotro Released wurde ... Nein es musste erst mit Warhammer Online passieren, weil Blizzard schiss hatte, dass Warhammer sie untern Tisch knallen wird.
> usw usw.



Beschwerst Du Dich auch das WAR quasi das komplette Interface von WoW übernommen hat? Achja, die Monatsgebühren sind ja ebenfalls exakt gleich.

BGs mit Belagerungswaffen sind bei WoW schon von Beginn an angekündigt worden und sind demnach beim besten Willen nicht geklaut und auch das BdT bzw. WdW mag zwar geklaut sein aber mein Gott. Ich wäre froh wenn Blizz noch viel mehr Kleinigkeiten von anderen MMOs mal in WoW einbauen würde.

Immer dieses rumgewhine das WoW was von "meinem" Lieblingsspiel geklaut hat. Freu Dich doch einfach das Dir WAR gefällt und versuch ned anderen deren Spiel madig zu reden. Leben und leben lassen.


----------



## Slaargh (15. November 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> WoW ist die beste Beschäftigungstherapie der Welt, und Blizzard machen ihren Job optimal, der eben darin besteht, möglichst viele Personen mit zuviel Zeit auf einfachste Weise zu beschäftigen.




Gut das es in WAR ja ganz anders ist...  da gibt es dann statt gescheitem Content Langeweile pur in Überdosis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum TE: Gut das Du es so lange getestet hast... Satte 2 Tage... da sieht man natürlich alles wichtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBamDaddy (15. November 2008)

Was WotLK bietet?

- Eine richtig schön gestaltete Spielwelt
- Neue Talente, neue Skills
- 10 Level mit Questreihen, welche deutlich besser sind als die von BC oder gar Classic
- Eine neue Klasse mit einem Startgebiet, welches im MMO Markt wohl seines gleichen sucht, einfach top
- Neue Instanzen und allgemein mehr von allem was sich der WoW-Spieler wünscht
- Und eben auch neuer PvP Content

Von dem Addon kann man gar nicht enttäuscht sein, denn es bietet mindestens alles was man sich als WoW-Spieler wünscht, wer hier andere Erwartungen hatte, ist selber schuld.

Dieses Geweine ala "WoW kopiert dies und das" ist doch total uninteressant. Egal obs stimmt oder nicht, da braucht man nur müde lächeln und Fragen "na und?". Was nun? ist WoW jetzt böse? Was will man dagegen machen?

Wenn Blizzard mit Achivements, Belagerungswaffen, Public Quests oder sonstwas sich an Elementen anderer Spiele bedient, dann ist das nur gut für die Spieler.
Denn wenn Blizzard nun alle stärken der Konkurrenz selber implementiert, warum soll man dann noch das Spiel wechseln? Die Spieler sind glücklich, Blizzard ist glücklich, höchstens die Neider maulen rum. Mythic z.B. kann auch gern dies und das von WoW kopieren, wenn dadurch ihr Spiel besser wird und die Spieler den neuen Content mögen ist doch alles ok. 

Warum muss es denn entweder oder heißen? Wenn ich mit einem Spiel glücklich werde, weil es genau das bietet was die Konkurrenz auch hat, dann muss man nicht zweigleisig fahren oder gar wechseln.


----------



## DerTingel (15. November 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Gut das es in WAR ja ganz anders ist...  da gibt es dann statt gescheitem Content Langeweile pur in Überdosis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



fühlt sich da n wow fanboy angegriffen? es ist nunmal so, wow ist ein grind-mmo. wer das nicht einsieht, der muss blind sein. 
damit wird in keinster weise ausgedrückt, dass wow schlecht ist, mit sicherheit nicht. aber es gibt eben auch ein paar leute, die ihren spaß nicht aus immer besseren items durch dauergrinden ziehen. das ist keine kritik am spielprinzip, sondern einfach nur eine persönliche vorliebe. 
und ja, in dem zusammenhang ist war ganz anders. kein gegrinde für die instanz xy, kein gold-grinden um sich überhaupt die tränke etc für die instanzen leisten zu können. sehr viel content, den man auch erleben kann, wenn man sich nur ne halbe stunde einloggt. 
und es gibt auch leute, die schnell feststellen, dass ihnen etwas nicht gefällt. dies liegt wahrscheinlich an einer falschen erwartungshaltung.
mfg


----------



## Alex.L (15. November 2008)

Das is so armselig hier jammern leute rum die wotkl noch nie gespeilt haben und nur auf bildern gesehn haben. WOTKL is wirklich eine schöne erweiterung die landschaften sind super nice und  im gegensatz zu den alten gebieten und bc machen die schon ordentlich was her....aber natürlich ist das nix neues....klar erwartet man für 35 euro mehr als ein neues gebiet und ne neue klasse.....das finde ich ja auch etwas übertrieben aber jetzt zu behaupten das WAR soviel besser ist und das WOW alles abgekuckt hat..ist mist!!!  
man könnte genauso gut sagen das WAR die zwerge von herr der ringe abgeschaut hat und WOW genauso und beschwert sich jmd deswegen?..nein.....in WOW könnte sich wirklich mal das pvp ändern das es attraktiver wird , keine frage  aber im groß0en und ganzen ist wotkl eine tolle erweiterung...und macht einfach spaß. Und wie hier einige meinen das die grafik so schlecht wäre also ganz ehrlich die grafik hat halt eben ihren fler und ich bin der meinung das man die grafik verbessern kann vll in 2 jahren aber jetzzt gibts einfach zu viel speiler deren pc eben noch nicht super neu sind....und sollte blizz nur wegen ein paar rumjammerer seine grafik umschmeißen und so 40% seiner speiler und  einnahmen in den müll schmeißen denn dann ist die weiterentwicklung sowieso nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Phenokrates (15. November 2008)

Vote for WoW und Wotlk als Unwort des Jahres! (Zumindest im WAR-Forum)
Lasst es doch einfach, immer wieder diese Threads aufzumachen, ist total sinnlos.

MfG Phenokrates


----------



## Stancer (15. November 2008)

Ein einfaches Spielprinzip ist immer beliebter als ein komplexeres und WoW ist absolut einfach gehalten aber genau deswegen so erfolgreich. Jeder Depp kann es spielen.

Im echten Leben isses auch nicht anders. Mensch Ärger dich nicht ist auch beliebter als Risiko.

In komplexen spielen benötigt es viel mehr Zeit die genauen Spielabläufe zu verstehen und zu lernen. Viele haben aber keine Lust oder keine Zeit dafür und spielen dann das, wo man direkt loslegen kann.

Abozahlen sagen zudem rein gar nichts über das Spiel aus, da sie kein bisl Transparant sind. Wer weiss schon wie viele Spieler mehr als 1 Account haben, wie viele von Chinafarmern sind und wie viele davon eigentlich hauptsächlich andere Spiele spielen und WoW nur 1 mal in der Woche ? 

Genau deswegen wird das WoW Spielprinzip auch immer gleich bleiben. Mit komplexen Systemen sei es Story oder Charakterentwicklung würde Blizzard einen grossteil der Kunden zunächst überfordern und sie würden abwandern.

Aber was rede ich hier überhaupt, mich interessiert WoW nicht im geringsten. Sollen sich die Spieler weiterhin an ihren Abozahlen erfreuen und spass haben. Ich hab meinen Spass in WAR !


----------



## Daddelopi (15. November 2008)

also das einzige Blizzard spiel das ich nächster zeit kaufen werde wird D3 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigens nur weil 12 millionen leute irgendwas toll finden muss es nicht zwangsläufig gut sein... millionen amerikaner hatten auch bush gewählt


----------



## hanktheknife (15. November 2008)

> Glück für alle geizigen oder geldlosen Menschen unter uns


Was hat Geiz mit Armut zu tun, freu dich, wenn du Geld hast, aber tolerier auch die Geldlosen, bei dir klingt das so abwertend.


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu, es ist intelligent von Blizzard, dass sie ihre Spiele so gestalten, dass nicht 60% der Spieler gleich wegfallen, nur weil sie keinen super-Rechner haben.
> 
> Trotzdem solltest du mal WoW jetzt mit WoW classic vergleichen und du wirst einige Änderungen feststellen können. Erst kürzlich neu dazugekommen sind: Stencil Schatten und detailiertere Umgebungsschatten, neue Partikeleffekte (und Spelleffekte), erhöhte Sichtweite, neue Bodenobjekte und erhöhte Bodenobjektdichte, neue Shader Effekte (glänzen bei Waffentexturen und anderen). WoW(kein MMO) wird (aus gutem Grund) nie ganz vorne (Crysis/CoD4 Liga) mitmischen, was die Grafik angeht, aber zu behaupten es gäbe "NIE ein update was die Grafik ändert" ist schlichtweg falsch.



Sorry, aber dir Grafikänderungen sind lächerlich gering in meinen Augen. Das macht den Braten nicht fett. Und hier gleich mit Crysis als Vergleich zu kommen ist hirnrissig. Jeder hier weiß, daß ein Shooter nicht mit einem Online-Rollenspiel zu vergleichen ist. Trotzdem zeigt HdRo inzwischen ganz gut, was machbar wäre. Es ist kein Crysis, verlangt auch keiner, aber es sind auch Welten zu Wow.
Und einen super Highend-Rechner fordert es auch nicht. 



Slaargh schrieb:


> Gut das es in WAR ja ganz anders ist...  da gibt es dann statt gescheitem Content Langeweile pur in Überdosis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und hier hört die Diskussion schon wieder auf und wir fallen steil in die Ecke: "Fanboy"!

Warhammer ist da anders, weil es einen völlig anderen Schwerpunkt hat. Es eignet sich für ein Spielchen zwischendurch und ist nicht derart Item-lastig, wie etwa Wow. Hier setzt bei weitem kein derart ausgeprägter Sammeltrieb ein, wie bei Wow. Ich muss mich auch nicht derart organisieren, um Items, oder wie es bei War ja auch möglich ist, Skills zu bekommen.

Ich komme on, mache BG oder raide Keeps, wenn gerade eine Gruppe unterwegs ist, hier und da mal eine Instanz, gibt ja eh nicht viele und das war es dann auch. Ich bin zeitlich völlig ungebunden, anders wie beim organisierten Raiden.

Damit will ich Wow nicht schlecht machen, ich spielte es von erster Stunde an und vieles machte auch Spaß, bzw. tut es immer noch. Andere Sachen hingegen nicht. Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, daß War hier tatsächlich nicht so ist, aber nicht, weil es langweilig ist, sondern einfach ganz anders strukturiert.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. November 2008)

Konnte schon Beta spielen. Hab mir das AddOn erst garnicht geholt. Wie hier jemand schonmal sagte: "WotLK ist BC 2.0" - Und WoW ist mit BC schon zum Fastfood-MMO schlechthin geworden.


----------



## hanktheknife (15. November 2008)

> Genau deswegen wird das WoW Spielprinzip auch immer gleich bleiben. Mit komplexen Systemen sei es Story oder Charakterentwicklung würde Blizzard einen grossteil der Kunden zunächst überfordern und sie würden abwandern.
> 
> Aber was rede ich hier überhaupt, mich interessiert WoW nicht im geringsten. Sollen sich die Spieler weiterhin an ihren Abozahlen erfreuen und spass haben. Ich hab meinen Spass in WAR !


Mal ein richtig schöner Kommentar.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. November 2008)

> dir ist sicher klar, dass jedes jahr jetzt ein neues addon rauskommt weil sich blizzard in die hose macht weil das game schon langsam durch ist, mies ist & keine neuen ideen aufweisen kann, und somit die spieler gezwungen werden den neuen kontent durchs lvln, armor etc. jedesmal aufs neue zu machen..



Ehh das wird bei WAR nicht anders sein oder glaubst du WAR wird ewig und 3 tage das selbe bleiben ohne neuen Contend? ohne mehr Level? ohne neue Waffen + Rüstungen?

Dann wette ich mit dir das nach spätestens 2 jahren(maximal) jeder schreit "omg wie langweilig is das scheiss Spiel alles dasselbe"

und lol? 3 Tage ein ADDON(glaubst du es ist ein komplett neues Spiel?) gespielt und schon rumschreien das es nur dasselbe ist?

ps: habe WAR auch angespielt und muss sagen viel "komplexer" ist das Spiel auch nich...


----------



## OldboyX (15. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:
			
		

> Genau deswegen wird das WoW Spielprinzip auch immer gleich bleiben. Mit komplexen Systemen sei es Story oder Charakterentwicklung würde Blizzard einen grossteil der Kunden zunächst überfordern und sie würden abwandern.
> 
> Aber was rede ich hier überhaupt, mich interessiert WoW nicht im geringsten. Sollen sich die Spieler weiterhin an ihren Abozahlen erfreuen und spass haben. Ich hab meinen Spass in WAR !



Schön und gut, aber in WAR ist nichts komplexer als in WoW...



			
				Stancer schrieb:
			
		

> Abozahlen sagen zudem rein gar nichts über das Spiel aus, da sie kein bisl Transparant sind. Wer weiss schon wie viele Spieler mehr als 1 Account haben, wie viele von Chinafarmern sind und wie viele davon eigentlich hauptsächlich andere Spiele spielen und WoW nur 1 mal in der Woche ?


Ahja und alle Zahlen und Statistiken sind gefälscht und in Wirklichkeit spielen 10 mal so viel Leute WAR wie WoW, die USA waren nie auf dem Mond und Jörg Haider wurde von den Freimaurern umgelegt... Selbst wenn du ein Argument "hättest" so gilt es prozentual für alle MMOs gleich. In jedem MMO kannst mehr als 1 Account haben, es gibt Leute die nur 1 mal pro Woche einloggen usw.



			
				Klos schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber dir Grafikänderungen sind lächerlich gering in meinen Augen. Das macht den Braten nicht fett. Und hier gleich mit Crysis als Vergleich zu kommen ist hirnrissig. Jeder hier weiß, daß ein Shooter nicht mit einem Online-Rollenspiel zu vergleichen ist. Trotzdem zeigt HdRo inzwischen ganz gut, was machbar wäre. Es ist kein Crysis, verlangt auch keiner, aber es sind auch Welten zu Wow.
> Und einen super Highend-Rechner fordert es auch nicht.



Leider habe ich nicht namentlich zitiert, aber ich bezog mich auf jemanden der behauptet hatte es hätte NIE Grafikupdates gegebn in WoW und das ist schlichtweg falsch. Der Vergleich mit Crysis dient lediglich zur Illustration, dass es bei einem MMO nicht primär um Grafik geht, dafür gibt es eben andere Spiele. Schön, dass du gern eine neue Engine hättest usw. aber das wird nicht passieren. Der grafische Sprung zwischen HDRO und WoW ist zwar da, aber mit den jüngsten Änderungen von WoW nicht mehr so riesige wie ich finde und HDRO braucht doch deutlich mehr Resourcen, bzw. sieht es wenn man die Grafik runterstellen muss genauso schlecht aus.

Mag sein, dass HDRO in Sachen Grafik per Performance gleich gut ist (vielleicht auch einen Deut besser, obwohl bei 25+ Spielern fängts schon sehr schnell an zu ruckeln) wie WoW, doch insgesamt fängt WoW einfach bei viel niedrigeren Systemanforderungen an und das war doch das Argument: mehr potentielle Kunden. Aber darüber brauch man wohl nicht streiten, wenn eine Schuhfirma ihre Schuhe nur für eine Größe herstellt muss sie sich auch nicht wundern, wenn sie weniger Kunden hat als jene die sehr viele Größen abdecken... (und bei WoW bezieht sich das nicht nur auf die systemanforderungen, es bietet auch sonst eben für sehr viele spielertypen etwas)


----------



## Shezar! (15. November 2008)

Für mich hatte WoW schon seit BC irgendwie keinen Reiz mehr.
Die einst großartige Geschichte des Warcraft universums so dermaßen zu verhunzen verdient nachträglich ne Execution.
Barbiepuppen die der Horde beitreten.
Halbdämonen bei der Allianz die mit RAUMSCHIFFEN (!!!!) durchs all fliegen.

Oder auch Bossmonster die entscheident zur Story beigetragen haben wie damals schon Kel thuzad und später Illidan und Kil Jadaen
sollten laut der geschichte einfach zu mächtig sein als das sie von Spielern getötet werden könnten (ja ich weiß kil jadean ritual unso und is nich tot und mimimi)

Da viele meiner Freunde mit Warhammer wieder aufgehört haben, um sich wotlk zu widmen, durfte ich mir das ja auch das ein oder andere mal anschauen.
Northrend ist dann nicht ganz so abwegig wie der zerstörte planet Dreanor aber trotzdem gehört ein spiel nach der story gerichtet meiner Meinung nach.

Ob mythic das jetzt so wahnsinnig geschafft hat weiß ich nicht da ich im moment dabei bin die Warhammer Geschichte per Lexicanum und verschiedener Romane zu studieren. Aber wenn sie genau den gleichen mist mit der story machen (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann) werde ich mir auch hier ein neues mmo suchen.

Btw Arthas töten und Frostmourne tragen ... würd mir ja gerne mal nen Blizzard Mitarbeiter schnappen und ihm die Meinung geigen. Dieser liegt warscheinlich grade auf ner Südseeinsel und überlegt welchen storyteil sie für lvl 90 verändern und missbrauchen darf (emerald dream).


----------



## Agyros (15. November 2008)

Grafikupdate ? Blizzard wäre doch dämlich, wenn von derzeit 11 Mio Accounts nurnoch 4 Mio das Addon kaufen bzw. gescheit nutzen könnten ...

Meiner Meinung nach so oder so ein großer Fehgler der Spieleindustrei, mehr über Grafik als über andere Dinge herauszustechen. Die High End Grafik kann eh nur ein Bruchteil der Leute sehen. 
Meine Brüder z.B. können aktuelle Spiele so gut wie gar nicht spielen, da der Rechner einfach zu schwach ist. Dabei würden sie beide gern ...
Der eine ist Schüler, der andere Azubi mit eigener Wohnung, da bleibt nunmal kein Geld für dicke Rechner. Die freuen sich dann immer, wenn ich meinen aufrüste und sie meine Teile kostenlos, oder für ne Kiste Bier bekommen ...
Bei der nächsten Aufrüstung müssen sie aber leer ausgehen, da die Teile in nen Rechner für meine Schwester gehen. Die kann nämlich sonst nur auf der Krücke meiner Eltern spielen ... 

Geringere Systemanforderungen = deutlich mehr Verkauf. Ist ne ganz einfache Rechnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den WaR vs. WoW Glaubenskrieg halte ich auch für sinnlos ... WaR = RvR, WoW = PvE. Das das WoW Addon nicht nen ganz neues Spiel werden KANN, sollte jedem klar sein ...

Ich hatte teilweise 4 verschiedene Abos gleichzeitig, weil mich MMO'R'PG am meisten reizen und jedes irgendwelche geilen Seiten hat.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. November 2008)

Ach und warum wird hier eigent. disku... geflamed? Ich meine der eine spielt lieber WAR, der andere WOW und das hier erinnert mich stark an Krieg :O

Ich meine, wie krank kann man im Kopf sein? Das man jedesmal, die Spieler eines anderen Spiels anmacht, flamed und runtermacht und weiss ich nich was?

Kommt mal wieder klar
(das geht an alle Spieler WoW und WAR <.<)


----------



## timownage (15. November 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Beschwerst Du Dich auch das WAR quasi das komplette Interface von WoW übernommen hat?




Ich sag's ja nur ungern, aber WoW hat das Interface fast 1:1 von Asherons Call 2 kopiert. Ausserdem finde ich das mit dem Kopieren in Ordnung, was stimmen muss ist das Gesamtbild und das Gameplay - man kann das Rad halt nicht neu erfinden. WoW hat sehr gut kopiert und das meine ich als ehrliches Kompliment! Für die meisten, vor allem aber für die MMO Neueinsteiger (!!!), stimmt bei WoW das Gesamtbild eben, das fängt bei der Performance des Spiels auf alten Systemen an und endet bei der Möglichkeit, das jeder alles haben kann ohne wirklich fähig zu sein ... alles was man braucht ist Zeit! Deswegen und wegen der unglaublichen Marketing-Kampagne hat Blizzard "10 Mio" Accounts. (mit den ganzen Goldfarmer-Twink und Trial Accounts sind es vermutlich wirklich 10 Mio)

Aber es ist immer wieder amüsant zu sehen, wie Leute der Meinung sind es wäre aaaaalles von WoW geklaut, weil es ihr erstes MMO ist, das sie je gespielt haben. Das einzige, was Blizzard glaube ich selbst erfunden hat ist die Anprobe ... zumindest ist das der einzige Part an WoW den ich bisher noch in keinem anderen MMO vorher gesehen habe. (Itemverlinkung im Chat nur als Beispiel ist auch von AO stibitzt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und zum Thema grinden und farmen ... WoW ist der Godfather des Timesinks (natürlich besteht jedes MMO aus Timesinks, das liegt in der Natur der Spiele [Achievements] und an der Geldgier der Devs) und genauso wie in EQ2 werden die Spieler bei Content-Patches oder Addons um ihre Zeit "betrogen", da man alles, was man vorher mühsam erfarmt hat ganz schlicht und ergreifend in die Tonne kloppen kann, das ist ja mittlerweile in WoW auch beim Arena-PVP so... mal abgesehen davon, das du, wenn du mit deinen Freunden spielst, die keine FOTM sind, sowieso bestraft wirst. Ach ich könnte jetzt noch stundenlang weiter schreiben, wie Blizzard einen bei der Stange hält - aber das tun sie eigentlich alle, auch Mythic auf die eine oder andere Weise, Blizzard ist da eben keine Ausnahme, die sind nur etwas gieriger und vor allem schlauer meiner Meinung nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worüber wir uns allerdings wirklich mal Gedanken machen sollten ist, warum wir nicht einfach das spielen was uns Spass macht und die anderen in Ruhe lassen... 

In diesem Sinne, PEACE!


----------



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

Ich versteh einfach nicht wieso immer wieder solche Threads eröffnet werden, eigentlich ist es doch ziemlich offensichtlich,

Wer PvE mag der ist mit Wotlk im Paradies gelandet,
und PvPler haben mit Warhammer ihren momentanen Himmel gefunden.

Wozu also streiten? Jeder hat sein Refugium, und gut ist.


----------



## DerTingel (15. November 2008)

timownage schrieb:


> Worüber wir uns allerdings wirklich mal Gedanken machen sollten ist, warum wir nicht einfach das spielen was uns Spass macht und die anderen in Ruhe lassen...
> 
> In diesem Sinne, PEACE!



das liegt m.e. daran, dass es einige leute als kritik auffassen, wenn jemand sagt, dieses und jenes gefällt mir nicht an wow, und deshalb spiele ich lieber war. 
dabei übersehen sie, dass dabei nur die eigene vorliebe zum ausdruck kommt, und damit nicht das prinzip des spiels an sich kritisiert wird. jeder hat nunmal einen anderen geschmack. 
und da der mensch nunmal ein jäger und sammler ist, ist wow so ein riesen erfolg. es fesselt durch simple strukturen. hier 10 schadenspunkte mehr durch bessere items, da n paar mehr resistenzen, dort n bissel mehr int, und dafür darf man dann zig mal in ein und dieselbe instanz. mir macht sowas z.b. keinen spaß, aber blizz hat es eben geschafft, soetwas massentauglich zu machen. respekt dafür. 
mfg


----------



## Tannenbernie (15. November 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil finde beides langweilig. WAR und WoW. Eine Symbiose von beidem fänd ich klasse. PvE (vor allem die Raidinstanzen) von WoW und PvP von WAR wäre für mich perfekt. So langweile ich mich bei WAR im PvE und bei WoW im PvP zu tode.



Yop dem kann man sich nur snschliessen. Das WAR-PVP-Kampfsystem in WoW portieren oder ein paar Blizzard-Entwickler nach WAR, die Mythic mal zeigen wie man PvE macht und eine richtige Welct erstellt (nein 6 Strassen sind keine Welt)....das wäre perfekt.


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2008)

Agyros schrieb:


> Grafikupdate ? Blizzard wäre doch dämlich, wenn von derzeit 11 Mio Accounts nurnoch 4 Mio das Addon kaufen bzw. gescheit nutzen könnten ...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach so oder so ein großer Fehgler der Spieleindustrei, mehr über Grafik als über andere Dinge herauszustechen. Die High End Grafik kann eh nur ein Bruchteil der Leute sehen.
> Meine Brüder z.B. können aktuelle Spiele so gut wie gar nicht spielen, da der Rechner einfach zu schwach ist. Dabei würden sie beide gern ...
> ...



Ist schon richtig, was du da sagst, aber genau das bemängel ich an Blizzard. Andere Hersteller wagen es auch, hier eine Schippe drauf zu legen und kommen trotzdem zu ihrem Geld.
Klar ist Blizzard nicht dumm, sie werden einen Scheiß tun und sich die Leute vergraulen. Die melken die Kuh weiter, bis sie nichts mehr hergibt. Aber irgendwann werden sie nicht umher kommen, daß Spiel von der Grafik her neu anzupassen. Ob es dann noch jemanden interessiert, wird sich zeigen.

Es verlangt keiner Highend-Grafik, aber was einigermaßen zeitgemäßes wäre doch bestimmt sehr vielen ganz lieb. Anderen auch wieder nicht, wenn sie sich keine entsprechende Hardware leisten können, so wie deine Brüder. Dieser Umstand ist mir persönlich aber furz egal. Als ich Schüler war, konnte ich mir auch nicht alles leisten. Und das aktuelle Spiele ausschließlich über Grafik glänzen ist auch völlig falsch in meinen Augen. Crysis hatte super Grafik, gute Atmosphäre und jede Menge Action. Die Story war ausreichend, nichts weltbewegendes, aber dabei kommt es bei einem Shooter auch nicht an. Fear, Stalker, Call of Duty und was weiß ich wußten in meinen Augen auch durch weit mehr zu überzeugen, als nur durch Grafik. Ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache. Trotzdem möchte ich dich bei dem Versuch sehen, eine bahnrechende Story zu erfinden, wenn einfach alles schon mal da war.

Aber ist ja auch scheiß egal. Ich entscheide ja, ob ich es so spiele oder eben nicht. Und Alternativen gibt es inzwischen genug.


----------



## Batzenbaer (15. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ein einfaches Spielprinzip ist immer beliebter als ein komplexeres und WoW ist absolut einfach gehalten aber genau deswegen so erfolgreich. Jeder Depp kann es spielen.
> 
> Im echten Leben isses auch nicht anders. Mensch Ärger dich nicht ist auch beliebter als Risiko.
> 
> ...



Ich quote das mal einfach weils im Kern trifft was stimmt.
Es gibt die WoW Jünger,kennen nur WoW,alles klaut von WoW.(In meinen Augen Babyspiel)
weil:-kennen sie 20% XP Abzug wenn ihr Char stirbt?
      -wissen sie das ihre Klasse einzigartig ist?#
      -obwohl das Spiel scheisse ist,sind ihre Mitspieler "reif"?
dann sind sie 100% nicht bei WoW.
 Was ich hingegen bei meiner Mutter gestern sah war-einheitsbrei
level bitte höher damit du instanzen darfst-
Wer iss denen10 imnbribheenm
alsim 159mertgewerkcenlö


----------



## Batzenbaer (15. November 2008)

jup der was darfg?

Steinig uhr,machr ihe platt...ist hier -weidsvild aawerden?
Grr blöddd.grzzz


----------



## Brummbör (15. November 2008)

Shezar! schrieb:


> Für mich hatte WoW schon seit BC irgendwie keinen Reiz mehr.
> Die einst großartige Geschichte des Warcraft universums so dermaßen zu verhunzen verdient nachträglich ne Execution.


chaos, dunkelelfen und die grünen die zusammen kämpfen ist nach dem tt orginal auch nicht vorstellbar. weiss net warum sich alle an der warcraft story so festbeissen...... das ist ein spiel und nicht die bibel. sollte doch wohl jedem klar sein dass man die orginal story ändern muss um ein mmo funktionieren zu lassen.ansonsten wären die bosse nach dem worldfirst ja schon tot und kämen nie wieder.
und zu den ganzen farm geschichten.... jede pq ist gefarme nur dass es nicht so lange dauert dafür gibts massen davon. und in keinem spiel wird man gezwungen es zu machen. 
man kann in wow genauso spass haben wenn man jeden tag nur bisl spielt, aber scheinbar schielen die ganzen leute die blizz die item spirale vorwerfen selbst zu stark nach den anderen spielern.
und auch bei warhammer geht nichts ohne organisation, denn ne hauptstadt wird nicht nebenbei erobert, sondern erfordert noch einiges mehr an organisation da es wohl keine gilde solo erreicht.
wer also den lichking spielt soll seine freude dran haben. und der rest bei war, hdro oder was auch immer.
und wer es einer firma vorwirft ein massentaugliches produkt auf den markt zu werfen, um damit möglichst viel geld zu machen, ist weltfremd. ein teil der online spieler kommt mir so vor als würden sie den alten zeiten nachtrauern, in denen nur 10000 in deutschland online spielten, und man noch zu ner kleinen sonderling elite gehörte. massenmark..... blos nicht, wir sind anders.

und offtopic: liebe ordnung pls nicht immer nur für tor anroc anmelden soll ja schliesslich player vs player und net player vs lava sein.

ach einen hab ich noch für die ganzen grafik freaks: man munkelt AoC soll die beste grafik haben ........


----------



## OldboyX (15. November 2008)

> Ist schon richtig, was du da sagst, aber genau das bemängel ich an Blizzard. Andere Hersteller wagen es auch, hier eine Schippe drauf zu legen und kommen trotzdem zu ihrem Geld.
> Klar ist Blizzard nicht dumm, sie werden einen Scheiß tun und sich die Leute vergraulen. Die melken die Kuh weiter, bis sie nichts mehr hergibt. Aber irgendwann werden sie nicht umher kommen, daß Spiel von der Grafik her neu anzupassen. Ob es dann noch jemanden interessiert, wird sich zeigen.



Aber genau das machen sie doch. Die Grafik wird ja angepasst und  zwar eben genau in dem Rahmen, dass sie nicht exzessiv viele Kunden verlieren. Es wird ob der neuen Effekte eh schon von vielen gestöhnt, dass es nicht mehr so rund läuft... Hätten sie es noch ein bisserl höher gedreht wärs viel schlimmer noch.

PS: Diablo II wird immer noch gespielt. Gameplay zählt einfach viel viel mehr als Grafik.


----------



## Ascían (15. November 2008)

Vor BC konnte man sich noch Ziele setzen in WoW, für deren Umsetzung man locker ein Jahr brauchte. 
Seit BC loggte man ein und weiß gar nicht was man machen soll: Man kann viel mehr machen als in Classic, aber warum sollte man? 
Man kriegt eh alles ohne Aufwand/Fähigkeiten/Glück. BC war der Sargnagel für viele altgestandene Spieler, leider sind für jeden abgewanderten 3 neue dazu gekommen durch die PR 4 free via Zeitungen etc.


----------



## Asmardin (15. November 2008)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Ich quote das mal einfach weils im Kern trifft was stimmt.
> Es gibt die WoW Jünger,kennen nur WoW,alles klaut von WoW.(In meinen Augen Babyspiel)
> weil:-kennen sie 20% XP Abzug wenn ihr Char stirbt?
> -wissen sie das ihre Klasse einzigartig ist?#
> ...


 Hä? Bitte erklärs auch fdür Normalsterbliche!


----------



## Nixan (15. November 2008)

Wenn andere an etwas Spaß haben, ist es nicht meine Pflicht ihnen diesen Spaß zu vermiesen und immer wieder vorzuhalten wie schlecht diese Sache ist, sondern täte gut daran diesen Personen ihren Spaß zu werden...*hust*

Jeder spielt das Spiel was im am meisten Spaß macht ! (bei mir W.A.R aber egal^^ )


----------



## Batzenbaer (15. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Hä? Bitte erklärs auch fdür Normalsterbliche!



Tja weiss auch nett was da in mein post gelangt ist.
Nimm es als kryptische Botschaft hehe.

So nochmal auf deutsch.
Es gibt diejenigen die MMO erst mit WOW anfingen.
Kennen diese leute -20%Erfahrungsabzug nach Chartod?
Würden sie es verstehen?
Wohl eher net.

Andere Erfahrung die ich machte...RF-Online...das Spiel war einfach..das was hinten raus kommt.
2 Wochen immer den selben spell verwenden um das spellevel hochzuheben.
Würden das WoW Spieler machen?
Wohl eher nicht.

Ich war dabei wo WoW live kam
90% Spielerbase die von MMOs keine ahnung hatte.
Und die ziehen sich jetzt durch jedes MMO was auf den Markt kommt.
Gelinde gesagt,es stinkt mir.
Ich kann es net mehr höhren.
Gibt es denn noch spieler die mit AC oder UO ihre ersten Erfahrungen gemacht haben?


----------



## timownage (15. November 2008)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Gibt es denn noch spieler die mit AC oder UO ihre ersten Erfahrungen gemacht haben?



So ähnlich, aber die Zeiten sind leider endgültig vorbei, wir müssen uns damit abfinden und anpassen. 
Deswegen mag ich auch kein PVE mehr sondern spiele fast nur noch PVP, das ist eigentlich immer herausfordernd, wobei ich zugeben muss, das so Sachen wie permanenter Tod oder alles zu droppen beim sterben schon ein bischen arg frustrierend sein konnten ... lol, die guten alten Corpse-Runs, jaja! 

Aber es stimmt schon, seitdem die breite Masse von Blizzard ins Boot geholt wurde sind eine ganz Menge Honks und unreifer Soziopathen dabei und ja, ES NERRRRRRRRRRRVT! Ich stelle mir die immer wie frisch geschlüpfte Vögel in einem Nest vor, die Schnäbel aufgerissen, die ganze Zeit am kreischen und mit Leckerlies gefüttert werden wollen, hehe.

Und bitte, falls jetzt jemand direkt an die Decke geht ... ich weiiiiiiß, es sind nicht alle WoW Spieler soooo, es gibt auch gaaaanz liebe und gaaaanz kluge, die nervenden fallen halt nur so extrem auf.


----------



## Gromthar (15. November 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Der grafische Sprung zwischen HDRO und WoW ist zwar da, aber mit den jüngsten Änderungen von WoW nicht mehr so riesige wie ich finde und HDRO braucht doch deutlich mehr Resourcen, bzw. sieht es wenn man die Grafik runterstellen muss genauso schlecht aus.


Nein, nein und nochmal nein!
Gefährliches Halbwissen nenne ich sowas. Solltest Du wirklich Vergleiche anstellen wollen, wäre es sinnig dich zunächst zu informieren. In diesem Zuge drei kleine Videos für Dich:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qvrvTQas98E&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bJWSR8Grm3M&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=k0pJaSMNXLo&...feature=related

Ein PC, der diese Grafik ohne Probleme bewältigen kann, gibt es bereits für 500 bis 600 Euro und ist damit auf Stand letzten Jahres. Die Grafik von HdRO ist definitiv nicht zu übertrieben und für jeden Spieler erschwinglich. Und nein, selbst mit Mindestgrafik sieht HdRO besser aus.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (15. November 2008)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Gibt es denn noch spieler die mit AC oder UO ihre ersten Erfahrungen gemacht haben?



Falls du mit AC Asherons Call meinst... Es war mein erstes MMORPG und ich hab es geliebt!
Ich versteh auch bis heute nicht warum kein eiziges MMO seit AC "Flegel" als Waffen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helevorn (15. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Vor BC konnte man sich noch Ziele setzen in WoW, für deren Umsetzung man locker ein Jahr brauchte.
> Seit BC loggte man ein und weiß gar nicht was man machen soll: Man kann viel mehr machen als in Classic, aber warum sollte man?
> Man kriegt eh alles ohne Aufwand/Fähigkeiten/Glück. BC war der Sargnagel für viele altgestandene Spieler, leider sind für jeden abgewanderten 3 neue dazu gekommen durch die PR 4 free via Zeitungen etc.



100% signed, exakt so sehe ich es ebenfalls. mc, bwl, später aq/zg, auch pvp rang10/11 aufwärts, das waren herausforderungen die man nicht mal eben angehen konnte.

bc war auch mein sargnagel, und man darf nicht vergessen, wie viele gilden und gemeinschaften damals schon kurz nach release zerbrochen sind. und wie viele aufgehört haben. klar 1000000000000000000000000 sind nachgekommen, und auch jetzt zu wotlk kommen neue nach. aber classic zeiten haben diese nicht mehr erlebt und können kein vergleich ziehen. "früher war alles besser" ist angegammelt, aber hier stimmt es zum größten teil.

ich habe auch geflucht auf die raider, die mit ihrem t2/t3 im bg alles zerkloppt haben, aber na und? es war nen anreiz da auch dieses zu erreichen. jetzt? 0,0 anreiz. 500 mal hirntod alterac von hinten nach vorne rennen, kann da auch nackt rummrennen und 0 machen, bling epixxx.

desweiteren erhöht auch die menge menschen logischerweise die menge an potentiellen kiddis, idioten und vollspaten und bei 10 millionen+ die das zocken, habe ich diese "community" schlicht mehr ertragen. seelig die zeiten in classic, wo man noch jeden zweiten kannte aufm server, man kannte die guten und die pappnasen. es gab die raider, die pvpler und die irgendwo dazwischen (die mehrheit) aber man hatte nen feeling, ein eigenleben auf seinem server.

jetzt rennt alles in s3, s4, s294872359823759082375092376 rum sorry aber "alles für alle" ist murks, auch wenn ich weiß das ich manche sachen nie erreichen kann, bzw. nur sehr schwer war die freude umso größer wenns dochmal irgendwie geklappt hat.

blizzard hat das spiel für die masse noch weiter geöffnet, bald spielt die ganze menscheit wohl wow, aber das herz, die atmo, das feeling von wow verraten und der totalen massentauglichkeit geopfert.

btw /close, aber musste mal raus


----------



## Efgrib (15. November 2008)

schon lustig wenn ausgrechnet war-spieler wow einfachheit, casualfreundlichkeit und anspurchslosigkeit vorwerfen - dinge, die w.a.r. doch gerade erst perfektioniert hat...


----------



## Mitzushi (15. November 2008)

Gibt es denn nicht schon genug WOW vs. WAR-Threads?
Manoman. wenn ihr sonst keine Probleme habt, beneide ich euch.
Spielt einfach das, was euch gefällt und lasst den jeweils anderen sein Spiel spielen.
Immer diese sinnlosen Diskussionen über Themen, die vom Betrachter abhängen und daher nie auf einen Nenner kommen.
Beide Spiele sind im Allgemeinen weder besser noch schlechter. Liegt halt im Auge des Betrachters. Punkt.


----------



## OldboyX (15. November 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:
			
		

> Ein PC, der diese Grafik ohne Probleme bewältigen kann, gibt es bereits für 500 bis 600 Euro und ist damit auf Stand letzten Jahres. Die Grafik von HdRO ist definitiv nicht zu übertrieben und für jeden Spieler erschwinglich. Und nein, selbst mit Mindestgrafik sieht HdRO besser aus.




Wie gesagt, man kann darüber streiten was jetzt besser aussieht, aber ich habe beide Spiele am Rechner und bei beiden einen aktiven Account. HDRO auf niedrigsten Details = viel hässlicher als WoW auf niedrigen Details. Die WoW Grafik zielt nicht auf Details, DX10 Schatten, Water-Reflections usw. ab sondern ist auf einen bestimmten Stil ausgelegt, der keinen Polygonreichtum braucht. Schaltet man bei HDRO hingegen alles ab, gefällt mir das Spiel lüberhaupt nicht mehr. Doch wie gesagt, über Geschmack kann man nicht streiten. HDRO versucht halt eher (für meine Begriffe) die Elemente in der Fantasiewelt ähnlich dem Aussehen der realen Welt umzusetzen (da zählen Größenverhältnisse usw.), während in Comics (und WoW) prinzipiell abstrahiert / karikiert wird.

Die Sache mit dem PC stimmt auch, aber es will halt nicht jeder 500-600 Euro ausgeben um ein Spiel spieln zu können wenn er einen 3 Jahre alten Rechner hat mit dem er sonst alles einwandfrei machen kann (inklusive WoW spielen). Das ist einfach wieder kein Argument.



> Gibt es denn noch spieler die mit AC oder UO ihre ersten Erfahrungen gemacht haben?



Ja, ich habe damals Meridian 59 gespielt und dann Everquest. Fairerweise muss ich aber zugeben, dass das extrem benutzer-unfreundliche Gameplay von damals, sowie die wahnsinnigen downtimes dauernd Dinge sind die ich heutzutage niemals wieder in Kauf nehmen würde. Es ist ein Bisschen wie bei Autos, man betrachtet die Zeiten ohne Servolenkung, ESP, elektr. Fensterheber und Zentralverriegelung zwar mit Nostalgie, aber für den täglichen Gebrauch ist der Komfort einfach nicht mehr wegzudenken.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (15. November 2008)

2005 war wow mein erstes online spiel und ich war 1,5 jahre mit freude dabei!....heute 2008 spiele ich aoc+war online.....alles zu seiner zeit!


----------



## Noronion (15. November 2008)

ich finde blizzard sollte die tode betsrafen wie zu anfangszeiten von anarchy online, alle exp weg bei tod ( nur die aktuellen exp für´s lvlup nicht ganze lvl), das würde mal wieder sinnvolles spielen ermöglichen:-)))))


----------



## PaluppenPaul (15. November 2008)

auweia,da steigt aber die selbstmord rate


----------



## Gromthar (15. November 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Doch wie gesagt, über Geschmack kann man nicht streiten. HDRO versucht halt eher (für meine Begriffe) die Elemente in der Fantasiewelt ähnlich dem Aussehen der realen Welt umzusetzen (da zählen Größenverhältnisse usw.), während in Comics (und WoW) prinzipiell abstrahiert / karikiert wird.


Da gebe ich Dir natürlich recht. WoW war sehr lange Zeit ein wirklich gutes Spiel - auch für mich - doch irgendwann hat auch dies ein Ende. Die Gründe wieso ich derartig lange WoW gespielt habe waren auch nicht das Spiel selbst, darum ging es nach gut einem Jahr nicht mehr, sondern die Mitspieler. Hätte ich nicht derartig nette Leute kennengelernt wäre ich niemals so lange dabei geblieben. Aber gut, für WoW gibt es viele gründe, dagegen auch. Jeder trifft die Wahl für sich selbst.

Genauso gut gibt es für mich ebenso viele Gründe kein WAR zu spielen, sondern bei HdRO zu bleiben oder evtl. zu AoC zu wechseln (hat sich übrigens wirklich gut gemacht das Spiel).

Durch grandiose Einfachheit bestechen wirklich alle etwas größeren MMOs - ja auch WAR - und das macht mir ehrlich gesagt mehr Sorgen als der Streitpunkt welches von ihnen nun das bessere sei.


----------



## Glamour (15. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich weiß ja nicht, kann es sein das deine mom dir das Game nicht gekauft hat.
Ich bin Frau, ... Jahre, spiele seit fast 3,5 Jahren WOW und das immer mit Pausen^^ Hab ja auch noch ein Real^^
Wenn du sagst nach 3 Tagen das dieses Spiel sch... ist, dann bist du ein Idio....

Ich habe die neue Klasse DK angefanen, und weißt du was, ich brauch dafür sicher 3 Monate um auf 80 zu kommen, warum, weil ich es genieße und sehr gern alles in Ruhe tu.
Danach gibbet sogar schon wieder was neues <----- ich weiß es^^
und darauf freu ich mich einfach jetzt schon.
Grüßle Glamour aka Chaoscats p


Depp du^^


----------



## hanktheknife (15. November 2008)

> die USA waren nie auf dem Mond und Jörg Haider wurde von den Freimaurern umgelegt.


Du ahnst garnicht, wie dicht du an der Wahrheit bist.


----------



## Godfather Himself (15. November 2008)

Tetris ist auch toll....oder Solitär.....oder beides....oder nicht....oder wie?

Kann man sich eigentlich wirklich so über Computerspiele erregen? Vielleicht bin ich ja zu alt um diese aufgeregtheit zu teilen.

Anderseit habe ich letztens beim FAZ Börsenpiel 100000€ verbrannt. War das ein Massaker! Hat mich eigentlich auch aufgeregt!

hmmm.....um was ging es nochmal? wow.....oder war...oder beides....oder nicht.....oder wie?


----------



## Glamour (15. November 2008)

Godfather schrieb:


> Tetris ist auch toll....oder Solitär.....oder beides....oder nicht....oder wie?
> 
> Kann man sich eigentlich wirklich so über Computerspiele erregen? Vielleicht bin ich ja zu alt um diese aufgeregtheit zu teilen.
> 
> ...




jepp und genau so isset richtig^^


----------



## Patso (15. November 2008)

hmm und ich such mir jetzt n aimbot für tetris das is mir zu hart... war n scherz...
ich finds ja schade das die leut jetzt so n riesen aufstand machen nur weil einer / eine herkommt und sagt: hey ich find das wotlk müll is!

und ich find auch das War eigentlich mehr spaß macht als WoW und das WoW bis lvl 60 richtig toll war uuund das Team Fortress 2 trozdem mehr spaß macht weil ich nich erst 4 monate lvln muss bis ich richtig spielen kann ... und so weiter 

was sind eigentlich Freimaurer ?


----------



## Daja_wargh! (15. November 2008)

Ich frage mich was fuer Menschen immer wieder auf solch "sinnfreie" Themen antworten. WAR hat nichts mit WoW und WoW nicht mit HDRO oder GW am Hut. 
Ich wuerde es klasse finden wenn sich eine Game übergreifende Community bilden würde aber ihr wisst doch wo das momentan hinfuehrt... ausser Streitgespräche, Beleidigungen und "Schwanz"Vergleiche kommt nichts dabei rum, leider. Das schlimmste aber ist das ihr jedesmal wieder drauf anspringt wie ein räudiger Hund.
Das jeder Spieler sein Lieblingsspiel etwas über die anderen Vertreter der Zunft haelt ist doch nur logisch, oder? Aber was hier betrieben wird ist wirklich nur mit einem Verhalten zu erklaeren das den tiefsten Abgruenden der Pupatät entsprinngt. "Nichts fuer ungut liebe Leser und Leserinen die ihr grade in der Pupatät steckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" 

Disskutiert doch fachlich und sachgerecht, das wuerde Sinn ergeben aber lasst doch diese Heulerei hier sein und das Pöbeln, ich komme mir zZ hier im Forum vor wie am ersten Tag an dem ich Inet hatte und CounterStrike gespielt habe... 

WoW ist ein gutes Spiel, ich habe WoW lange und intensiv gespielt und habe so gut wie den ganzen Content in ca. 1 Jahr gesehen und hatte noch weitere 6 Monate Spass an WoW. PvE kann kein anderes Spiel WoW das Wasser reichen, ganz unabhaengig ob man nun die KnuddelWelt und das bunte Treiben dort mag oder nicht, es ist ein gutes MMORPG!

Ich selber spiele aber auch seit 10Jahren Warhammer und liebe das ganze FantasyUniversum, darum habe ich mich natuerlich auch sehr auf WAR gefreut und nach dem Erscheinen auch sofort angefangen zu spielen und mit WoW aufgehoert. 
Ich bin weder enttaeuscht noch wahnsinnig ueder die Inovationen von WAR begeistert, es ist ein gutes MMORPG das grade erst das Licht der Welt erblickt hat und wenn die Community waechst und Myhtic weiter so klasse am Ball bleibt und ihnen das Geld nicht ausgeht, wird WAR auch ein erstklassiges MMORPG werden, da bin ich sicher, bloss wird es das nicht fuer die breite Masse werden, so wie es jetzt ist!

Eben das ist es aber auch was den Unterscheid macht, die Zielgruppen der Spiele sind unterschiedlich gesteckt. WAR spricht eine gezielte Gruppe an, waehrend WoW jede Zielgruppe ansprechen will die weiss was ein PC ist.  

Das wäre so als möchte man den besten Sportwagen mit einen ebendso guten aber ebend voellig anderem Famielenwagen vergleichen. Beide haben Vor- und Nachteile sind aber zum Vergleich nicht geeignet.

Und zur Ueberschrift des TE: Ein AddOn bringt neue Inhalte aber kein neues Spiel, und WotlK ist nicht WoW2...


----------



## Daja_wargh! (15. November 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> hmm und ich such mir jetzt n aimbot für tetris das is mir zu hart... war n scherz...
> ich finds ja schade das die leut jetzt so n riesen aufstand machen nur weil einer / eine herkommt und sagt: hey ich find das wotlk müll is!
> 
> und ich find auch das War eigentlich mehr spaß macht als WoW und das WoW bis lvl 60 richtig toll war uuund das Team Fortress 2 trozdem mehr spaß macht weil ich nich erst 4 monate lvln muss bis ich richtig spielen kann ... und so weiter
> ...





Im 18xx Jahrhundert noch verrucht und im Hintergrund ist heute das aus ihnen geworden > Freimaurer!


----------



## toregon (15. November 2008)

ihr seid schon tolle W A R zocker
ich find wotlk auch nicht gerade gut
aber es befindet sich noch auf meiner platte

über WAR muss ich sagen: DAS SCHLECHTESTE SPIEL WOFÜR ICH BISHER GELD AUSGEGEBEN HABE

fast  jedes spiel zu 64er zeiten hatte schon eine 100fach bessere KI

die quests sind einfach nur müll 

und wenn man nur krieg gegen andere spieler führen will (ich schätz mal die WAR gemeinde einen altersdurschnitt von unter 14 hat)

gibt es viel viel besser spiele (aber die sind ja ab 18)

aber jedem das seine

viel spass beim in die fresse hauen


----------



## Agyros (15. November 2008)

> Gibt es denn noch spieler die mit AC oder UO ihre ersten Erfahrungen gemacht haben?



Joa auch die waren bei meinen ersten Erfahrungen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> und wenn man nur krieg gegen andere spieler führen will (ich schätz mal die WAR gemeinde einen altersdurschnitt von unter 14 hat)



Alle, die ich persönlich kenne sind bisher zwischen 18 und 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helevorn (15. November 2008)

toregon schrieb:


> ihr seid schon tolle W A R zocker
> ich find wotlk auch nicht gerade gut
> aber es befindet sich noch auf meiner platte
> 
> ...




^^^^


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Aber genau das machen sie doch. Die Grafik wird ja angepasst und  zwar eben genau in dem Rahmen, dass sie nicht exzessiv viele Kunden verlieren. Es wird ob der neuen Effekte eh schon von vielen gestöhnt, dass es nicht mehr so rund läuft... Hätten sie es noch ein bisserl höher gedreht wärs viel schlimmer noch.
> 
> PS: Diablo II wird immer noch gespielt. Gameplay zählt einfach viel viel mehr als Grafik.



Detailverbesserungen, mehr nicht. Viel werden sie da wohl nicht mehr rausholen können. Mit einem richtigen Grafikupdate hat das in meinen Augen nicht viel zu tun. Du müsstest die komplette Engine neu aufsetzen, aber das machen sie nicht, weil sie genau wie du sagtest, die Leute mit schlechten Rechner nicht vergraulen wollen. Habe ich sogar mal in einem Interview gelesen.

Und ob die Leute nun stöhnen oder nicht, ist mir scheißegal. Die meisten, die zu geizig sind, mal 500 Euro in einen neuen Rechner zu investieren geben anderweitig Geld für irgendwelches Zeugs aus.
Die einen verrauchen ihre Kohle, die anderen versaufen es und wiederum andere stecken es in ihr Auto und was weiß ich noch alles. Kann ja jeder gerne machen, wie er denkt, nur sollte man dann nicht erwarten, daß man auf einem 10 Jahre alten Hobel jedes Spiel zocken kann, welches einen beliebt. Aber Blizzard macht es eben möglich. Fest steht auf jedenfall, daß das, was du hier als Grafikupdate bezeichnest, bzw. Blizzard uns schmackhaft machen möchte, in meinen Augen ein Witz ist. 

Und Diablo II wird nur noch von eingefleischten Fans gespielt. Vom Gameplay her gibt es inzwischen unzählige Spiele, die ähnlich sind. Würdest du heute ein Spiel programmieren, welches ein bahnbrechendes Gameplay vorzuweisen hat, aber eine Grafik, welche vor 10 Jahren mal aktuell war, würdest du damit wohl kaum Gewinn einfahren.

In meinen Augen und ich denke, damit stehe ich nicht allein, muss das komplette Paket passen. Und Grafik trägt für mich ausschlaggebend zur Atmosphäre bei. Auch damit stehe ich wohl nicht allein.


----------



## Brutos (15. November 2008)

Taissa`- schrieb:


> Find es lustig, dass manche leute es nicht merken.
> Irgendwo zieht Blizzard die Kunden schon über den Tisch.
> 
> - 10 neue Level, wo man nach gut 26-30 Spielstunden als Spieler mit Quest Erfahrung durch ist
> ...




OMG Das war soo Klar, WAR Spieler maulen nun rum, dass WOW Sachen bei WAR klaut oMG... Das ganze Game WAR ist von WOW abgeguckt, vergleicht mal das Interface.. zb... ohman


----------



## Syane (15. November 2008)

Brutos schrieb:


> OMG Das war soo Klar, WAR Spieler maulen nun rum, dass WOW Sachen bei WAR klaut oMG... Das ganze Game WAR ist von WOW abgeguckt, vergleicht mal das Interface.. zb... ohman




Tschuldige Aber wow hat "nen balken mit platz für Knöpfe erfunden"? Und ne minimap ? 

WoW Hat alles erfunden was es nur gibt stimmts?


----------



## Exo1337 (15. November 2008)

toregon schrieb:


> ihr seid schon tolle W A R zocker
> ich find wotlk auch nicht gerade gut
> aber es befindet sich noch auf meiner platte
> 
> ...




tschun alda!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (15. November 2008)

lomanoza schrieb:


> Hallo, ich spiele WAR seit dem Release, trotzdem habe mir gestern den neuen WoW Addon gekauft, um zu schauhen, ob es da wirklich so toll ist, wie man überall schreibt.  Irgendwie fand ich gar nichts neues in diesem Addon - dasselbe Graficstyle, dieselben Quests, dasselbe Spielprinzip, dieselbe Architektur usw.
> Fazit: mein WoW Account ist wieder eingefroren und bin seit heute morgen wieder bei WAR.
> Ging jemandem genauso wie mir, oder sollte ich beim WOTLK länger bleiben um irgendwelche Unterschiede zu dem alten Content zu finden ?



da bin ich deinr meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (15. November 2008)

Also mir macht es spaß ich finde war zum k****** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry is aber so. 
(sowas in einem war forum abzulassen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (15. November 2008)

Du beurteilst das Spiel 2 Tage nach Release?
Arm..


----------



## Syane (15. November 2008)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Du beurteilst das Spiel 2 Tage nach Release?
> Arm..




Leute sind nach 13 stunden lvl 80 ..nach 2 tagen is der ganze Pve Content ma wieder clear ..hmhm 

Wenn das direkt nach wow classik so abgelaufen wäre ...


----------



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

Was mein Palakumpel erzählt hat ist auch nicht so sonderlich berauschend, klar es ist neue Content, alles schön und neu, nur er findet die Instanzen viel zu einfach, höchstens mit einer AFKler Gruppe hat man noch was zu tun, wenn er mit seiner Stammgruppe vom Raid losmarschiert wird das dann doch schon viel zu einfach.

Er hofft aber noch darauf das die Heroischen Instanzen und die Raids schwieriger werden.


----------



## RazZerrR (15. November 2008)

an einem tag wirst du das nicht herruasfinden 

-> war doof

-> wow gut


----------



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> -> war doof
> -> wow gut


Und das wirst du auch nicht an einem Tag herausfinden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immerhin schafft man es bei WAR nicht innerhalb von einem Tag ins T4 zu lvln wo dann PvP mehr los ist als im Classic Alterac.


----------



## timownage (15. November 2008)

Boah, was geht? WoW Server down, oder dürft ihr vorm pennen gehen nochmal kurz auf Buffed.de surfen?


----------



## Sunco (15. November 2008)

Ähm, ich habe mal im wow forum nach threads gesucht, welche den vergleich von WAR und WOW betreffen. oops, da hab ich nichts gefunden. solche posts wie dieser hier (der inhaltlich immer wieder hochgekaut wird) gibts da drüben nicht. ist das hier irgendeine art von selbsthilfegruppe? muss man, wenn man WAR spielt immer auf WOW hauen, in der hoffnung es tut ihm irgendwann mal weh?

ich glaube nicht, dass im moment nur volldeppen WOW spielen, die keine ahnung haben was man ihnen da vorsetzt oder die ständig nach neuen items gieren. und ob der todesritter eigentlich nach jedem satz furzen müsste oder nordend eigentlich im süden liegt ist doch schnuppe, solange es den leuten spass macht. (keine angst: hab nen gobbo schami)

ich hab in WAR keine gilde und ehrlich gesagt kostet es mich immer mehr überwindung mit meinem gobbo loszuziehen. wenn ich am abend entspannt daddeln möchte, freue ich mich über ein paar farben im spiel. davon habe ich bis jetzt nur im grünhäute-startgebiet was gesehen. und wälzereinträge, à la "du hast dich 100 mal selbst angeklickt" (gibts wirklich) rufen nur noch ein sehr müdes grinsen hervor.

und der grund warum ich WAR spiele versandet auch immermehr: RvR. Alter, noch 8 Level lang die selben 3 szenarien. Puhhh. Open-RvR? bei 50 spielern ruckelts, wenn 20 davon magier sind wirds noch schlimmer. und ja, ich freue mich über ein paar neue hosen mit besseren stats. und ich würde mich noch mehr freuen, wenn ich die auch an mir bewundern könnte. aber die sehen aus, wie alle anderen.

ich habe sehr gern die wirtschaft eines spieles (WOW, DaoC,...) genutzt um da beruflich was auf die beine zu stellen. mittlerweile kann ich in WAR irgendwelche kräuter anpflanzen, die keine sau braucht. handel am ah ist auch ebbe, da man ständig nur die einzelnen klassen (oops karrieren) mit items versorgt. keine florierenden handwerksmärkte oder zutaten oder kinkerlitzchen. halt sowas, was man gern mal am abend macht, wenn die kinder schlafen. daddeln halt!

Hier in WAR muss ich immer drauf hauen. es bewegt sich -> hit it! wenn ich mich in dieser welt aber entspannt daddelnd wiederfinden möchte (heut mach ich mal berufeleveln oder virtuelles angeln oder broker am ah rum oder nehm an einem lustigen vortrag über die geschichte der orks teil [fand wirklich statt]), dann will ich nicht immer nur klopperei. ich bin sehr geduldig mit WAR und gebe dem spiel noch zeit, aber langsam wird das spiel (und ich auch) träge und laaaangatmig.

ich hab halt familie und suche nach 1-2 entspannten daddelstunden am abend (und für mich darf das spiel ruhig ein bisschen farbe haben, bin ja nicht beim BUND). und mir wird immer klarer, WAR konnte mir die ersten wochen erlebnisse bieten, aber so langsam .... und das nach 2 monaten...puhhh.

da ich kein begeisterter TV-Schauer bin und meine lesezeit schon auf jobbe abläuft, daddel ich zu gerne. haltet mich davon ab, einen todesritter zu spielen, gebt mir mal nen guten grund WAR weiter zuspielen. WAR kann es nicht mehr.


----------



## Müllermilch (15. November 2008)

lomanoza schrieb:


> Hallo, ich spiele WAR seit dem Release, trotzdem habe mir gestern den neuen WoW Addon gekauft, um zu schauhen, ob es da wirklich so toll ist, wie man überall schreibt.  Irgendwie fand ich gar nichts neues in diesem Addon - dasselbe Graficstyle, dieselben Quests, dasselbe Spielprinzip, dieselbe Architektur usw.
> Fazit: mein WoW Account ist wieder eingefroren und bin seit heute morgen wieder bei WAR.
> Ging jemandem genauso wie mir, oder sollte ich beim WOTLK länger bleiben um irgendwelche Unterschiede zu dem alten Content zu finden ?



Mir geht es nicht so wie dir.Ich spiele WOTLK und bin Froh nach einem Monat wieder von der steiffen Welt von WARHAMMER weg zu sein.Die Quests find ich zum teil richtig Lustig was ich in WAR nicht behaupten kann.
OK in WoW gibt es Killquests.Aber in WARHAMMER gibt es die ja nur 0.0 Die Achsotollen Publicquests sind nichts andres als gemeinsames Monster zerlegen.

Ich bin hier!Und ich bin für die Horde!


----------



## Daijobu (15. November 2008)

Immer dieses össelige Hick Hack, welches MMO besser ist und welches nicht >_>
Ist doch reine Geschmackssache und hört doch mal auf alles zu pauschalisieren, man kommt sich ja schon fast vor wie im Kindergarten und jemandem wurde die Schippe geklaut.


----------



## Thelani (15. November 2008)

Ich weiss ja nicht. Ich mag WoW und WAR.
Was mir nur auf den Nerf geht, sind doch die Leute die ihr RL doch ihrgentwie vergessen um dann die ganze Community damit zu nerven
wieviele Spielstunden, Spielerkills, Equip usw. sie bereits haben und was sie doch für Superhelden sind. Ich finde Ehrgeiz richtig. Doch verschwendet doch
nicht gleich alles in ein Spiel. 

Jedem sein Ding. Wer will zockt WoW oder War.... oder gleich alle Onlinespiele zusammen. Hauptsache man hat spass daran und sieht es nicht
als Pflicht oder Arbeit, nur um sein Ego zu besänftigen.


----------



## Brutos (15. November 2008)

Daijobu schrieb:


> Immer dieses össelige Hick Hack, welches MMO besser ist und welches nicht >_>
> Ist doch reine Geschmackssache und hört doch mal auf alles zu pauschalisieren, man kommt sich ja schon fast vor wie im Kindergarten und jemandem wurde die Schippe geklaut.




das U/nterstreich ich !


----------



## abszu (15. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Was mein Palakumpel erzählt hat ist auch nicht so sonderlich berauschend, klar es ist neue Content, alles schön und neu, nur er findet die Instanzen viel zu einfach, höchstens mit einer AFKler Gruppe hat man noch was zu tun, wenn er mit seiner Stammgruppe vom Raid losmarschiert wird das dann doch schon viel zu einfach.
> 
> Er hofft aber noch darauf das die Heroischen Instanzen und die Raids schwieriger werden.



Naja, das ist aber ein unlösbares Problem: Die neuen Einstieginstanzen sollen für grün equippte Lvl68er schaffbar sein, wie willst du sie gleichzeitig so schwer machen, daß voll lila equipte Raider sie herausfordern empfinden? War schon damals mit BC so, die ersten Inis auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel fand man als lila 60er auch eher trivial. Hab sie dann aber nochmal mit nem Twink gemacht, da sah die Welt schonganz anders aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thread-Thema und anderen Beiträgen: Tja, jeder sieht was anderes im Spiel. Mir ist jedenfalls schon bei der Schiffahrt zum Heulenden Fjord fast nen Ei aus der Hose gefallen, so geil fand ich die Optik und Athmosphäre. Die Quests sind Hammer, und es ist sehr wenig Haudrauf-und-Schluss-Kram dabei! Sieht man am deutlichsten daran, daß der Ruhebonus ausserhalb von Instanzen kaum aufzubrauchen ist, obwohl man XP scheffelt wie blöde. Und was war da schon alles bei an Quests... Häuser mit ner Riesen-Harpunen abfackeln, danach Ritt auf ner brennenden Harpune, vom Zeppelin aus Piraten bombadieren, Gnomeflugzeuge fliegen, Mammutbabys retten und bösen Jägern die Ohren abschnippeln... usw. uswf., dazu jede Menge witzige NPCs, allein das versoffene Gnömchen in dem einen Gasthaus hat bei mir schon nen Lachanfall ausgelöst, genial!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der typische abgedrehte Warcraft-Humor ist also mal wieder ordentlich enthalten. Welt und Grafik sind stimmig bis ins kleinste Detail,  die Optik PASST einfach.... einzig negativ ist, daß WotLK der Konkurrenz tatsächlich den Boden unter den Füssen wegzieht, Blizz wird den MMORPG-Markt nun doch noch paar weitere Jahre beherrschen.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

Das macht uns auch nix aus, genügend PvPler werden schon ihren Weg zu WAR finden, nur könnte man das gegenseitige Flamen unterlassen dann ist schon herrscht wieder gute Simmung.


----------



## Olynth (15. November 2008)

lomanoza schrieb:


> Hallo, ich spiele WAR seit dem Release, trotzdem habe mir gestern den neuen WoW Addon gekauft, um zu schauhen, ob es da wirklich so toll ist, wie man überall schreibt.  Irgendwie fand ich gar nichts neues in diesem Addon - dasselbe Graficstyle, dieselben Quests, dasselbe Spielprinzip, dieselbe Architektur usw.
> Fazit: mein WoW Account ist wieder eingefroren und bin seit heute morgen wieder bei WAR.
> Ging jemandem genauso wie mir, oder sollte ich beim WOTLK länger bleiben um irgendwelche Unterschiede zu dem alten Content zu finden ?



Lol Fazit nach 1std Spielzeit oder was?

1.Grafik wurde gepusht das merkt man sofort (man sollte davor nartürlich schonmal das spiel gespielt haben)
2.Quests giebt es auch neue, ist klar das der großteil kill oder sammelquest sind aber hey wen juckt es? es sind immer wieder tolle neue erlebnisse mituntergemischt.
3.Spielprinzip? lol was willst groß ändern? Es geht darum den Char auf Endlevel zu bringen und erfolgreich PvE oder PvP zu betreiben es funktioniert gut also passt es so.
4.Architektur.... Jaja ganz sicher in beiden Startgebieten gibt es neue Gebäude etc. die es vorher nicht gab, ich bezweifel das du wirklich das Addon gespielt hast.

Dennoch komm bitte nicht zu WoW, nix gegen dich aber auf Dauer würde es dir kein Spaß bereiten wegem Spielprinzip das sich sicher nicht ändern wird.


----------



## Syane (15. November 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> ...einzig negativ ist, daß WotLK der Konkurrenz tatsächlich den Boden unter den Füssen wegzieht, Blizz wird den MMORPG-Markt nun doch noch paar weitere Jahre beherrschen.



Hab den ganzen Text gelesen und eigentlich gedacht das du ein eher vernünftiger Spieler zu sein scheinst ...den Satz hättest dir spaen können .... esseidenn du kannst in die Zukunft blicken ...


----------



## abszu (15. November 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Hab den ganzen Text gelesen und eigentlich gedacht das du ein eher vernünftiger Spieler zu sein scheinst ...den Satz hättest dir spaen können .... esseidenn du kannst in die Zukunft blicken ...



Ach komm, kleine Seitenhiebe erhalten die Feind... äh, Freundschaft...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Ernst, ich kann natürlich nicht in die Zukunft blicken, aber (Vorsicht! Rein subjektiv natürlich!) bei der gebotenen Qualität haben alle anderen Spiele ein echtes Problem. Hier kommen nämlich zwei Dinge zusammen: Ein sehr gutes Addon zu einem etablierten und bisher marktbeherrschenden Spiel. Da wirds halt schwierig für alle anderen Konkurrenten...


----------



## Patso (15. November 2008)

naja nach dem ich aufmerksam die beiträge hier gelesen hab bin ich zu folgendem ergebniss gekommen :

WAR Spieler --> doof
WoW Spieler--> auch doof 
Rest der Welt --> oft doof 

mein gott ich spiel lieber weiter so spiele wie Fallout weil bis jetzt haben die leute jedes noch so gute spiel kaputt bekommen... schade drumm ( freu ich mich schon aufs nächste WoW add on... lvl 90 NEUE TOLLE INHALTE wie zum beispiel Black Temple im Smaragtgrünen Traum uuund noch viel mehr außerdem gibts jetzt ET in jeder hauptstadt... und die innis sind noch einfacher mein gott was für ein scheißtag... )


----------



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Hab den ganzen Text gelesen und eigentlich gedacht das du ein eher vernünftiger Spieler zu sein scheinst ...den Satz hättest dir spaen können .... esseidenn du kannst in die Zukunft blicken ...


Naja teilweise kann man ihm ja recht geben, 11 Millionen Accouts legen sich nicht von heute auf Morgen still, selbst wenn Blizzard das Spiel noch kaputtpatcht, wird es noch eine lange zeit dauern bis das Spiel auf eine Größenordnung wie die bisherigen MMOs zusammengeschrumpft ist.


----------



## Ellrock (15. November 2008)

Diese zahllosen Threats 

1 Ich bin von A enttäuscht und gehe nach B und 
2. bin von B enttäuscht und gehe nach A sind komplett überflüssig, da rein subjektiv und 550mal durchgekaut.

Ich spiele WAR aber ich glaube nicht das man das neue Addon von wow etwas versprochen hat - was es nicht gehalten hat. Der die falschen Vorstellungen hatte sitzt wie immer vor dem Monitor.


----------



## Aimshoot (15. November 2008)

Naja der einzige Grund warum so viele WOW spielen ist, dass sie einfach nur einen lausigen ALTEN Aldi-Pc haben und sich was anders nicht leisten können (Arbeitslos) und solange Warhammer so sehr viel abverlangt wird es auch nicht so viele War zocker geben


----------



## Patso (15. November 2008)

ich wett mit dir um mein ganzes geld das genug WoW spieler n pc haben der reicht um WAR 2 mal gleichzeitig zu spielen also auf deutsch :
" Naja der einzige Grund warum so viele WOW spielen ist, dass sie einfach nur einen lausigen ALTEN Aldi-Pc haben" glaub ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Naja teilweise kann man ihm ja recht geben, 11 Millionen Accouts legen sich nicht von heute auf Morgen still, selbst wenn Blizzard das Spiel noch kaputtpatcht, wird es noch eine lange zeit dauern bis das Spiel auf eine Größenordnung wie die bisherigen MMOs zusammengeschrumpft ist.



Er hat damit ja auch Recht.... teilweise halt ..nur der lezte Satz hätte einfach nich sein müssen.


----------



## Koshvel (15. November 2008)

lomanoza schrieb:


> Hallo, ich spiele WAR seit dem Release, trotzdem habe mir gestern den neuen WoW Addon gekauft, um zu schauhen, ob es da wirklich so toll ist, wie man überall schreibt.  Irgendwie fand ich gar nichts neues in diesem Addon - dasselbe Graficstyle, dieselben Quests, dasselbe Spielprinzip, dieselbe Architektur usw.
> Fazit: mein WoW Account ist wieder eingefroren und bin seit heute morgen wieder bei WAR.
> Ging jemandem genauso wie mir, oder sollte ich beim WOTLK länger bleiben um irgendwelche Unterschiede zu dem alten Content zu finden ?




Sprich in meine Hand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. November 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Er hat damit ja auch Recht.... teilweise halt ..nur der lezte Satz hätte einfach nich sein müssen.


Der erste Teil mit dem Füße wegziehen nicht wirklich, das dominieren kommt der Realität doch nahe.


----------



## dotajunk (15. November 2008)

Also ich finde WotLK bislang super. Blizzard hat sich vor allem in 2 Sachen MASSIV gesteigert:

- Landschaften
- Quests

Habe gestern im Fjord gequestet und es gibt diesmal wirklich viele neuartige quests und questreihen. Abwechslungsreicher, humorvoller. Klasse!

Das Gebiet ist wirklich superschön designt. 

Genial sind insbesondere auch die Todesritter Startquests. Macht irre Spaß, den Ritter diese drei levels hochzuleveln, bis man in die normale Welt darf.


----------



## Schambambel (15. November 2008)

Dass ich mit WoW spätestens nach Wotlk aufhören werden, war mir schon in der Wotlk-Beta klar. Das Addon ist schlicht eine herbe Enttäuschung, zumindest für mich. Blizzard-Standardkost ohne Ambition oder wie man es auch kürzer formulieren kann, Blizzardkost... Aber allein deswegen Warhammer anzuhimmeln... ne, nie im Leben. Warhammer macht genau bis Level 20 Spass, danach danach kommt auch nichts neues mehr und Langeweile stellt sich ein.
Technisch ist es purer Mist. Die NPC-KI ist extrem dumm, manchmal fast schon lachhaft und generell gibts keinen spaßigen PvE-Content (jaja... PvP-Spiel... blablabla... lahme Ausrede nenn ich das^^). Dämliches Itemsystem, bei dem alles gleich aussieht und immer nur für genau eine Klasse ist (nur alle 10 Level kommen neue Items, die dann aber auch wieder alle exakt gleich aussehen, suhuhuper...). Tolles Würfelsystem, bei dem der, der am meisten geleistet hat, regelmäßig letzter wird. Statt Ballancing-System lahmes SPS, da fehlte wohl das nötige Know-How. Blödsinnige aufteilung der Rassen in feste Archetypen, aber das mit der nicht vorhandenen Individualisierung hatten wir ja schon. Und generell drängt sich einem die Frage auf, was Mythic die ganzen 4 Jahre lang getrieben hat. An jeder Ecke Unfertiges oder eben gar nicht erst Vorhandenes.

Naja, wems Spass macht. Ist schliesslich nicht jeder so anspruchsvoll wie ich, was Qualität angeht. In etwa 2 Wochen kommt ein Game, auf das ich schon 2 Jahre lang sehnlichst warte. Vermutlich wirds auch nicht "der Überflieger", dafür bin ich wohl zu schwer zufrieden zu stellen, aber wer weiß. Für 2 - 3 Wochen Abwechslung wirds schon sorgen und das wär damit schon eine mehr als es Warhammer vermag.


----------



## n e X (15. November 2008)

DerTingel schrieb:


> fühlt sich da n wow fanboy angegriffen? es ist nunmal so, wow ist ein grind-mmo. wer das nicht einsieht, der muss blind sein.
> damit wird in keinster weise ausgedrückt, dass wow schlecht ist, mit sicherheit nicht. aber es gibt eben auch ein paar leute, die ihren spaß nicht aus immer besseren items durch dauergrinden ziehen. das ist keine kritik am spielprinzip, sondern einfach nur eine persönliche vorliebe.
> und ja, in dem zusammenhang ist war ganz anders. kein gegrinde für die instanz xy, kein gold-grinden um sich überhaupt die tränke etc für die instanzen leisten zu können. sehr viel content, den man auch erleben kann, wenn man sich nur ne halbe stunde einloggt.
> und es gibt auch leute, die schnell feststellen, dass ihnen etwas nicht gefällt. dies liegt wahrscheinlich an einer falschen erwartungshaltung.
> mfg




absolut... !

/signed

mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (15. November 2008)

der einstige in wow is einfach aba wenn man viel arena spielt oda raidet wird es komplex und net so einfach


----------



## OldboyX (16. November 2008)

> In meinen Augen und ich denke, damit stehe ich nicht allein, muss das komplette Paket passen. Und Grafik trägt für mich ausschlaggebend zur Atmosphäre bei. Auch damit stehe ich wohl nicht allein.



Klar stehst du damit nicht allein, aber offensichtlich bist du damit nicht die "Mehrheit der Spieler". Auch für mich ist Grafik etwas schönes, aber wenn man in Aoc oder Vanguard dann Mal überall rumgerannt ist und alles gesehen hat fällt das "ohh es lagt bei 12+ Mann aufm Schirm" viel stärker ins Gewicht als die tollen shader 3.0 Welleneffekte. WoW ist nun 4 Jahre alt und die Grafik war schon "outdated" als es rauskam. Von 10 Jahre alter Grafik will natürlich niemand ausgehen, aber das ist ja auch ein Extrem welches du mir in den Mund gelegt hast. Fakt ist, dass die Mehrheit der Kunden lieber keine 500 Euro ausgibt, trotzdem spielt und somit dem "gameplay" bei weitem mehr Bedeutung zumisst als der Grafik. Schau dir mal den Erfolg der Wii an, alles über Gameplay, die Grafik ist armselig im Vergleich zu den anderen Konsolen derselben Generation...

Im Endeffekt unterscheiden sich unsere Meinungen in zwei Dingen:

1) Ich finde die Änderungen in WoW von Release bis jetzt an der Grafik sind klar ersichtlich. Auf jeden Fall groß genug um sie als Grafikupdate zu bezeichnen.
2) WoW wird wohl nie die komplette Engine neu aufsetzen und sie werden auch nicht "nicht drumherumkommen". Die Grafikupdates sind nett, aber überhaupt nicht der Grund wieso auch das neueste Addon wieder mit Begeisterung gekauft und gespielt wird (von so vielen Menschen). Blizzard hat bisher immer grafisch "ältere" Spiele gemacht und der Erfolg der Spiele von Blizzard muss dir wohl hier von niemandem genau belegt werden. Im Vergleich zu einem Blizzard Spiel sind Grafik-Blender wie Crysis etc. "kleine Games".



> fühlt sich da n wow fanboy angegriffen? es ist nunmal so, wow ist ein grind-mmo. wer das nicht einsieht, der muss blind sein.



Alle MMOs bestehen aus "farmen". "Farmen" bedeutet nichts anderes als eine repetitive Tätigkeit und die hat man in jedem MMO. Es ist immer lachhaft wenn jemand bei uns in der Gilde sagt er "farme" keine Mats sondern kauft sie sich ausm AH. Und woher nimmt er das Gold? Das bekommt er von seinen Berufen. Und wie skillt er die? Und wie macht er damit Gold? Richtig... repetitives "farmen".  Und ganz die schlauen "farmen" irl und kaufen damit ingame Gold...

Die Sachen mögen in unterschiedlichen MMOs anders verpackt sein und je nach Geschmack tötet man lieber mobs, sammelt lieber Kraut, spielt lieber die Lichtorgel, bietet seine Dienste an, kauft und verkauft im AH oder was auch immer...


----------



## timownage (16. November 2008)

Sunco schrieb:


> [...]



Das die meisten Threads dieser Art aufgrund von WOW Spielern entstehen ist dir schon klar, oder? Hast du in WOW Foren irgendwie gelesen, das Spieler anderer Spiele dort posten um WOW zu bashen und ihr Spiel feiern? Das ist eher rar. Aber mir ist seit WOW (ja ich hab übrigens auch WOW gespielt...) in bisher jedem Forum meines aktuellen Wunsch-Spiels nach WOW der typische WOW-Internet Troll mehrfach über den Weg gelaufen und nicht nur ich habe es mittlerweile mehr als satt mir ewig dasselbe Gebrabbel von den Gimps durchlesen zu müssen und die Atmosphäre verpesten zu lassen. Und es nimmt immer krankere Ausmasse an, mittlerweile tummeln sie sich in Youtube Comments zu anderen MMOs, etc. Das ist auch ein nicht unwesentlicher Part in Bezug auf Trolling, warum Mythic kein offizielles Forum anbietet. Sogar RL Freunde von mir, die begeisterte WOW Spieler sind lachen sich mittlerweile über die ganzen Gestalten kaputt. Und auch hier nochmal : Mir ist durchaus bewusst das es auch nette, reife und tolerante WOW Spieler gibt.

Deswegen sind viele Leute auch so gereizt und haben NULL Toleranz was das Thema angeht.

Und nochwas, an all diejenigen die mit dem System in WAR nicht klarkommen ... fragt doch bitte nicht nach Hilfe wenn ihr unfähig seid euch eine Gilde zu suchen oder Freundschaften ingame zu schliessen ... oder zu faul seid ORVR zu organisieren, bzw nach dem ersten Wipe wieder in Avelorn im Warcamp steht um anschliessend wie die chinesischen Farm-Roboter Tor Anroc zu grinden, nur um dann wieder ins Forum zu kommen und rumzuwinseln!

Und WAR ist in erster Linie ein PVP Spiel ... PEE VAU PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, kein PVE! Es ist ein riesen Unterschied RR im Vergleich zu PVE zu grinden, vor allem in einer gut organisierten und eingespielten Gruppe, oder Allianzübergreifend. Weil ein menschlicher Spieler anpassungsfähig ist und nicht stumpf nach Skripten spielt. Und das macht solo in Instanzen halt den wenigsten Spass, bumms aus, Mickey Maus! ... um es mal mit Strombergs Wortschatz auszudrücken. 

Die WAR Community braucht keine 11 Mio (lol...) Accounts und den derben PVE Content, wir wollen einfach nur PVP Spass! So einfach ist das.
Und nur weil Mythic zuviel geraucht und zuviel Server aufgemacht hat, weil sie dachten das zuviele Spieler auf einem Server für den Start nicht machbar sind und anschliessend auch noch auf die wahnsinnig kluge Idee kam die Server zu klonen, nur um danach herauszufinden das die Spielerzahlen exorbitant höher sein können (Ihr erbärmlichen Kacknoobs! ), heisst das nicht, das WAR stirbt, wie hier soviele gerne rumtröten.

So! Sorry, Sunco, falls du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlen solltest durch den Text, das war nicht meine Absicht und ich hoffe das kommt auch so rüber. Manchmal muss man sich aber ein bischen Luft machen und bin sicherlich auch ein bisserl abgeschweift und nicht alles trifft 100% auf deinen Post zu - hauptsächlich ging es mir um deine Aussage : WAR Spieler bashen WOW, was meiner Meinung nach nur eine Reaktion auf Aktion ist. Abgesehen davon, das es sie auch bei uns gibt, die ketzerischen Fanbois! )

Bin auch gerne bereit darüber weiter in PN zu diskutieren... oder hier, falls die Mods keinen Nervenzusammenbruch bekommen.


----------



## Patso (16. November 2008)

ich nehm an aba soll aber heißen und oda beudeuted oder stimmts ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wen ja dann geb ich dir recht s is echt schwer 5 monate langweilliges questen / farmen durchzuhalten bis man was spannendes sieht ( oder auch nicht ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamaniko (16. November 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> der einstige in wow is einfach aba wenn man viel arena spielt oda raidet wird es komplex und net so einfach




AHA!!!!!!!! Nah dann sieht die ganze Diskusion schon wieder ganz ander aus..... Danke das du uns die Augen geöffnet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daja_wargh! (16. November 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> der einstige in wow is einfach aba wenn man viel arena spielt oda raidet wird es komplex und net so einfach




Gewagte Theorie und eine noch ge"wargh!"teren Schreibestil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (16. November 2008)

es wird aber nur komplex wenn man strohdoof oder >14 ist...
es ist immer der selbe krampf mit genau dem selben ablauf, keine ahnung was da schwer sein soll
wenn man dann noch ein addon hat wo genau gesagt wird wann was passiert wirds umso schwerer...
-war natürlich jetzt auf instanzen bezogen!
pvp ist immer verschieden und es werden für jeden fall verschiedene strategien gebraucht, da ist es egal um welches spiel es sich handelt
bei w.a.r ist das natürlich noch extremer als z.b. in wow->rvr sei dank!^^

klar ist durch wotlk jetzt auch ein riesen pvp gebiet dazu gekommen...da kann und will ich aber nichts zu sagen...


----------



## Schambambel (16. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> strohdoof oder >14 ist...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HalfCake (16. November 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach, gibt es zwei Dinge, die WoW (FÜR MICH) kaputt gemacht hat!

-Abhärtung: Dank ihr kann man sich im Prinzip Skill kaufen, wenn jemand viel Abhärtung hat und man selber sehr gutes equip ohne Abhärtung hat, denn ist man der Verlierer.
-Die anderen Spieler: Manche Leute, so denke ich es auf jedenfall, sehen WoW als einer der wichtigsten Dinge im Leben an. Man spielt es ja im Prinzip um irgendwo im Spiel erfolgreich zu werden und Spass dabei zu haben, manche Gilden setzen aber den Maßstab so hoch, dass man gar nicht hinter her kommt, wenn man noch etwas anderes machen möchte. Mir ist auch zu Ohren gekommen, dass manche Gilden oder Raids die Arbeitslosigkeit als Vorraussetzung angeben. Nur was verspricht man sich dann davon, ich denke nicht, dass diese Leute noch Spass daran haben, man hat jetzt ne ganze Woche jeden Tag Stunden lang WoW gespielt und hat ein paar nette Items mehr, die dann irgendwann wieder abgelöst werden und das selbe wieder von vorne beginnt.
Der entscheidene Fehler ist also, dass sich das Spiel nach Erfolg richtet und nicht nach Spass oder etwas in der Richtung. Also wenn man sich nen neuen Charakter erstellt den denkt man doch gleich "Ich muss so schnell wie möglich 80 werden, damit ich doch bloß möglichst schnell mein t6 oder was auch immer voll kriege". Viel mehr sollte es in die Richtung gehen "So jetzt können meine Kumpels und ich wieder ne Menge Spass haben ist doch egal wie lange es dauert oder wie gut wir werden, es soll doch nur Spass machen ist schließlich ein Spiel". Um nen Vergleich zu machen WoW ist wie Schule, wer dort Spass haben will wird nie gut sein, nur der, der viel Zeit investiert.

Die Grafik ist im Prinzip scheiß egal, gute Spiele brauchen keine gute Grafik, Grafik ist ja im Prinzip nur das Äußere aber das Innere ist ja bekanntlich wichtig.
WoW hat meiner Meinung nach auch ne relativ angenehme Grafik, ich finde man kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass das Spiel durch die Grafik an Qualität verliert, es gibt nur einfach Dinge wie z.b das Gold in der Bank in Orgrimmar, die einfach schlecht Aussehen, weil man nicht das volle Grafik potential ausgenutzt hat, also neue Grafik brauch es nicht, sondern einfach nur mehr Liebe fürs Detail.

Die Anschuldigung, dass WAR von WoW was geklaut hat und andersrum, find ich einfach nur irgendwie irrelevant.
Es ist kein klauen es ist nur weiter verwenden einer guten oder bekannten Mechanik. Klauen wäre es sowieso nur, wenn es jemand gehören würde, nur kann man nicht sagen das eine kleine Karte am oberen rechten Bildschirm Rand Blizzard gehört.
Im Prinzip wurde doch alles was man so kennt weiterentwickelt oder mit dem eigenen kombiniert. Wenn sich jeder darüber beschwert hätte, denn wären unsere Fahrräder bestimmt immer noch aus Holz.

Und ob nun WoW oder WAR besser ist wird nie jemand heraus finden, ganz einfach, weil es wie in so ziemlich jeder Hinsicht Geschmackssache ist und darüber zu disktuieren ist genau so sinnlos ob man nun darüber diskutiert ob Salami oder Käse besser zum Brötchen passt.


Ansonsten ist das nur meine eigene Meinung und im Prinzip können sich doch WAR und WoW Spieler freuen, dass beide Spiele jeweils gute Elemente aus dem anderen haben.


----------



## Iodun (16. November 2008)

ich hab mir nicht das ganze bla und quack nicht durchgelesen. ich hab mir nen todesritter gemacht für wenn WAR mal langweilig wird (lvl 80 denk ich mal 2015 AD.)
die grafik hat mich schockiert. nun ja alterac ging fix auf aber es war wie wir vor nem halben jahr gepredigt haben (80% todesritter im bg) blizzard hat mit dem addon nichts gekonnt. ist nur was für die leute die ihre 5 70ger satt haben. auf gut deutsch einschuß ins klo und blizzard muss ordentlich kohle gezahlt haben das in den ganzen zeitungen diese wertung raus kommt. kein bla bla bitte!!!!! ich spiel den todesritter weiter... das hier ist nur meine meinung!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (16. November 2008)

und das fällt euch jetzt auf, dass wotlk wieder das gleiche ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Sarios (16. November 2008)

Hab mir das Addon nicht geholt aber hab auch ma bei nem RL kollegen rein geschaut und es war einfahc nur lächerlich.
Gut es gabn paar neue moptypen und landschaften, neue itemstyls und so aber im Grunde ist alles immernoch der alte MIST nur neu verpackt.
Ich hab nun ca 2 Jahre lang ZUintensiv wow gezockt. T6 / S4 full und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wen juckt das jetzt noch ?

Mein Tipp: Legt euch das Spiel zu das euch gefällt und spielt es !
Lasst aber eure Freunde, Familie und Verwanden net liegen wie ich es getan habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (16. November 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> ich hab mir nicht das ganze bla und quack nicht durchgelesen. ich hab mir nen todesritter gemacht für wenn WAR mal langweilig wird (lvl 80 denk ich mal 2015 AD.)
> die grafik hat mich schockiert. nun ja alterac ging fix auf aber es war wie wir vor nem halben jahr gepredigt haben (80% todesritter im bg) blizzard hat mit dem addon nichts gekonnt. ist nur was für die leute die ihre 5 70ger satt haben. auf gut deutsch einschuß ins klo und blizzard muss ordentlich kohle gezahlt haben das in den ganzen zeitungen diese wertung raus kommt. kein bla bla bitte!!!!! ich spiel den todesritter weiter... das hier ist nur meine meinung!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wart mal noch nen paar wochen, da wird es sicherlich weniger Todesritter geben, aber schon lustig, das startgebiet von BC ist so überfüllt als wäre BC grad rausgekommen und nicht wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich spiele zur zeit beide spiele, da ich mich noch nicht entschieden habe, in war macht pvp mehr spaß, in wow pve...
bei WAR widert mich aber die häßliche grafik an, diese matschtexturen versauen mir total den spielspaß, da müssen die endlich mal was machen.


----------



## Iodun (16. November 2008)

WAR sitz auf der Seite mit mehr Gewicht auf der Schauckel....wartet ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donnerbalken (16. November 2008)

Ich glaube dieser Thread hat sich mal wieder zu einem "Wer hat den größeren" Thread gemausert.  ;-)
Zoggt einfach was euch spass macht.


----------



## Raminator (16. November 2008)

lomanoza schrieb:


> Hallo, ich spiele WAR seit dem Release, trotzdem habe mir gestern den neuen WoW Addon gekauft, um zu schauhen, ob es da wirklich so toll ist, wie man überall schreibt.  Irgendwie fand ich gar nichts neues in diesem Addon - dasselbe Graficstyle, dieselben Quests, dasselbe Spielprinzip, dieselbe Architektur usw.
> Fazit: mein WoW Account ist wieder eingefroren und bin seit heute morgen wieder bei WAR.
> Ging jemandem genauso wie mir, oder sollte ich beim WOTLK länger bleiben um irgendwelche Unterschiede zu dem alten Content zu finden ?


der thread ist fürn arsch?!!!!!


----------



## realten (16. November 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> der thread ist fürn arsch?!!!!!



Nein was über 7 Seiten geht kann nicht fürn Arsch sein, denn der Sinn eines Forums ist das Diskutieren, junger Padawan. Obwohl sowas hier auf buffed wo nach Tageslaune entschieden wird ja kein Maß ist, ich hab in der Tat schon sinnvollere threads gesehen die aber irgendein mod nach 2 Minuten geschlossen hat weil er die nun grad mal unpassend fand......aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Ich würde hier 2 Dingen zustimmen:

1. ja ich bin leider auch etwas enttäuscht von wotlk in mancher Hinsicht
2. aber ich wäre nicht auf die absurde Idee gekommen mich damit im WAR-Forum beliebt machen zu wollen


----------



## Donnerbalken (16. November 2008)

Hehe ^^


----------



## Shurkien (16. November 2008)

lomanoza schrieb:


> Hallo, ich spiele WAR seit dem Release, trotzdem habe mir gestern den neuen WoW Addon gekauft, um zu schauhen, ob es da wirklich so toll ist, wie man überall schreibt.  Irgendwie fand ich gar nichts neues in diesem Addon - dasselbe Graficstyle, dieselben Quests, dasselbe Spielprinzip, dieselbe Architektur usw.
> Fazit: mein WoW Account ist wieder eingefroren und bin seit heute morgen wieder bei WAR.
> Ging jemandem genauso wie mir, oder sollte ich beim WOTLK länger bleiben um irgendwelche Unterschiede zu dem alten Content zu finden ?




Öhm?..

Blizzard soll in 1 1/2 Jahren ein ganz neues WoW erfinden?

Btw, bei WAR gibts also keine "Kill 10 von den da" Quest's?...

Im Endeffeckt hat jedes MMORPG das gleiche Spielprinzip, schade das es bisher nochnicht alle gemerkt haben,..

BTW: Selbe Architektur, das kannst du sagen wenn du 2Min Northrend siehst?LawL ^^ Gucxk dir zb Storm Peaks an..


----------



## Aimshoot (16. November 2008)

mein tipp holt euch Call of Duty 5 oder Farcry 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sind geile games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (16. November 2008)

Aimshoot schrieb:


> Naja der einzige Grund warum so viele WOW spielen ist, dass sie einfach nur einen lausigen ALTEN Aldi-Pc haben und sich was anders nicht leisten können (Arbeitslos) und solange Warhammer so sehr viel abverlangt wird es auch nicht so viele War zocker geben



Geh mal ne Runde auf der Autobahn spielen.
Solche Aussagen brauchen wir hier nicht.


----------



## Daja_wargh! (16. November 2008)

Daja_wargh! schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was fuer Menschen immer wieder auf solch "sinnfreie" Themen antworten. WAR hat nichts mit WoW und WoW nicht mit HDRO oder GW am Hut.
> Ich wuerde es klasse finden wenn sich eine Game übergreifende Community bilden würde aber ihr wisst doch wo das momentan hinfuehrt... ausser Streitgespräche, Beleidigungen und "Schwanz"Vergleiche kommt nichts dabei rum, leider. Das schlimmste aber ist das ihr jedesmal wieder drauf anspringt wie ein räudiger Hund.
> Das jeder Spieler sein Lieblingsspiel etwas über die anderen Vertreter der Zunft haelt ist doch nur logisch, oder? Aber was hier betrieben wird ist wirklich nur mit einem Verhalten zu erklaeren das den tiefsten Abgruenden der Pupatät entsprinngt. "Nichts fuer ungut liebe Leser und Leserinen die ihr grade in der Pupatät steckt
> 
> ...




!


----------



## everblue (16. November 2008)

Als alter Wow'ler klar, dass ich mal wow addon anteste, ist auch mal recht gut gelungen, werde meine chars auch schnell auf 80 lvl.

Aber dann zogg ich doch weiter WAR, macht einfach mehr spass,
liegt daran, das es mal was neues ist. 

Leider verkauft blizz nen neues addon, obwohl im Prinzip das gleiche wie vorher ist, nur etwas anders, aber blizz hat die leute wieder unter kontrolle, die wissen halt wie,.... aber mich bekommen sie NICHT. 

Leute probiert mal andere Games, die machen sogar meist mehr spass.


----------



## David (16. November 2008)

lomanoza schrieb:


> Hallo, ich spiele WAR seit dem Release, trotzdem habe mir gestern *den neuen WoW Addon* gekauft, um zu *schauhen*, ob es da wirklich so toll ist, wie man überall schreibt.  Irgendwie fand ich gar nichts neues in diesem Addon - *dasselbe Graficstyle, dieselben Quests, dasselbe Spielprinzip, dieselbe Architektur usw*.
> Fazit: mein WoW Account ist wieder eingefroren und bin seit heute morgen wieder bei WAR.
> Ging jemandem genauso wie mir, oder sollte ich beim WOTLK länger bleiben um irgendwelche Unterschiede zu dem alten Content zu finden ?


Deine haltlosen Argumente sowie dein Schreibstil sagen mir nur eins - danke, dass du gegangen bist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twibble (16. November 2008)

Evater schrieb:


> 3 Tage gespielt und Schnauze voll?
> 
> Ich habe mir das Addon nicht gekauft, aber das kann ich nun wirklich nicht glauben.



Ich hab damals Burning Crusade genau einen Tag gespielt und hatte die Schnauze schon wieder voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donnerbalken (16. November 2008)

Joa, geb ich dir recht mir is die Rosarote WoW-Brille zum glück auch von der Nase gefallen. :-)
Hab auch schon ein par neue Spiele probiert aber dann hat mich WAR anfach festgehalten und lässt mich nicht mehr los. ^^


----------



## N00ky (16. November 2008)

Um es kurz zu machen:
Ich und meine Gildenkollegen und Freunde finden Wrath of the Lich King sehr gut!

Z.b. passt die Story und das Startgebiet vom Heulenden Fjord super... Dazu sieht es noch richtig gut aus.

Architektur ist auch neu, oder hast du schon mal Wikingerbauten, wie im heulenden Fjord gesehen??? oder die Spinnennetz-Ebenen in Azjol-Nerub???

Die Geschichte wird endlich in den Vordergrund gerückt.

Besonders fällt das bei dem Todesritter auf... Einfach mal für ne halbe Stunde anspielen und schon merkt man die Geschichte des Todesritters, die einem nach und nach näher gebracht wird.

Grafik wird erst mit dem kommenden Addon verbessert...

Wobei ich es richtig super von Blizzard finde, dass die mal eben mit nem Patch richtige Schatten- und nicht mehr Flecken am Boden- ins Spiel eingebracht haben.


Sodele, ich hoffe ich konnte meine Meinung Euch näherbringen...

MFG


----------



## SrpskiMacak (16. November 2008)

Das Spiel soll spass machen einigen macht es spass und einigen ned, punkt also die leute müssen ned die wow spieler als dumm oder so bezeichnen nur weil sie spass haben das zu spieln, ps spiele wow und war aber war ned mehr weil mri halt wow besser gefählt.


----------



## everblue (16. November 2008)

N00ky schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu machen:
> Ich und meine Gildenkollegen und Freunde finden Wrath of the Lich King sehr gut!
> 
> Z.b. passt die Story und das Startgebiet vom Heulenden Fjord super... Dazu sieht es noch richtig gut aus.
> ...



Naja solltest doch mal andere Games spielen, dann würdest doch mal irgendwie festellen, dass sowas wie Schatten usw. standart ist...

Jo hast recht alles sehr schön neu gestaltet, aber was ist dabei neu ? 

Oh nen neuer Baum ooooOOO der ist schön.

Sry aber spiel mal nen wirklich neues game, wegen mir auch gta wenns fürn pc rauskommt, da wirste doch merken, dass wow weit in der Vergangenheit lebt.

Aber als wow spieler kein Problem, da freut man sich schon über einen schatten, oOOO, hoffe du schaffst es, davon wegzukommen viel glück.


----------



## Donnerbalken (16. November 2008)

Kontra:
Die Grafik verbesserungen waren für dieses Addon angekündigt und sind wie erwartet nicht erschienen.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2008)

Diese Diskussion ist sinnlos die WoW Fanboys schreien "WoW IST GEIL!"

und die WAR Fanboy schreien "WAR IST GEIL!"

also warum spielt ihr nich euer Spiel und wir unsers?


----------



## Shurkien (16. November 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Als alter Wow'ler klar, dass ich mal wow addon anteste, ist auch mal recht gut gelungen, werde meine chars auch schnell auf 80 lvl.
> 
> Aber dann zogg ich doch weiter WAR, macht einfach mehr spass,
> liegt daran, das es mal was neues ist.
> ...




Du verstehst nicht, dass Blizz in 1 1/2 Jahren kein neues Spiel erfinden kann mein Gott,..
Wenn für WAR mal ein Addon kommt dann werde ich dich auch flamen das es wieder nur das gleiche ist mit vllt neuen Klassen und neuen Gebieten..


----------



## Taz66 (16. November 2008)

Also das der Todesritter nicht zur Allianz passt is ja mal sowas von lächerlich.

Arthas war ein Mensch Paladin,also Allianz und wurde zum Lich King,da würde ich doch sagen das Allianz Todesritter eher in die geschichte passen als Horde Todesritter Oo.

Und ich hatte War gespielt und mir war kotz langweillig von dem Spiel.

Ich finde schon das Blizz ein gutes Addon abgeliefert hat,also mir gefällt der Todesritter sehr,weils einfach eine komplett neue Spielweise ist.

Und der neue kontinent is ja mal sehr gut gelungen,genauso das sie die geilste Inzstanz von Damals (Naxramas) wieder neu aufleben lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (16. November 2008)

Komisch dass Leute wie Tazz, immer bei solchen Titeln im WAR-Forum auftauchen, und obwohl sie man sie nocht nie zuvor in WAR-Foren gesehen hat, das Spiel gespielt und als langweilig befunden haben.
Interessant ist auch die Tatsache, dass manche der Meinung sind Warhammer wäre schlecht, da es vieles nachmacht, aber wenn *in ein und dem selben Spiel* eine Instanz komplett übernommen wird, dies nicht als "Abzocke", "Betrug" oder dergleichen kategorisiert wird, sondern als toller und *neuer* Content angepriesen wird. Manchmal habe ich echt das Gefühl, dass man als MMO-Hersteller seine Kunden gar nicht verarschen muss, das schaffen die auch alleine >.<


----------



## Gromthar (16. November 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Find WOW auch sehr gut gelungen, allein schon die "15" Mio. (oder warens 13, oder 11, hmm...) User sind schon eine Bestätigung, umso mehr User umso besser das Game.


Es lesen auch ca. 3 mio Menschen tagtäglich die BILD. Das macht sie aber qualitativ nicht besser als die ZEIT. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Terratec (16. November 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Es lesen auch ca. 3 mio Menschen tagtäglich die BILD. Das macht sie aber qualitativ nicht besser als die ZEIT.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vor allem da ihm persönlich die 13 Millionen User ein absolut einzigartiges Spielerlebnis liefert, immerhin spielen ja alle auf einem Server.
Obwohl, Instanznerfs, weil andere weinen, Angleichung der einzelnen Spieler, weil man nicht mehr nach dem Spielspaß sondern nur nach dem leichtesten Weg für die meisten Epics trachtet, was zu fast völligen Spiegelbildern führt...


----------



## everblue (16. November 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich spiele kein WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, im Prinzip haste den Sinn fast verstanden, nur leider nicht wirkilch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar jammern, die WoW fans, die haben auch recht, wow ist nunmal so aufgebaut, dass wirklich neues ingame keinen Platz hat.
Deshalb war klar, dass irgendwann mal ein neues Game WoW überholen muss, Aoc war zu schwach auf der brust, aber War hat zumindestest das Potenzial dafür.

Finde WoW vom Gameplay her recht gut, nur ist War sogar dabei momentan um einiges weiter, problem ist doch nur wie soll sich ein Spiel gegen wow durchsetzen ?

Alle wollen nur wow, wow, wow, und das macht es echt schwierig die Leute zum umdenken zu bewegen.

Klar ist WoW ein super und auch erfolgreiches Game, nur sollte dennoch ein neues GAme angenommen werden, allein dadurch wird der gesamte mmog Bereich gefördert.

Spiele auch wow aber mal ehrlich das ganze Game lebt nur noch von seinen Ruf und deren Mitläufer, neue Games werden sofort als schlecht abgestempelt, obwohl sie (wie auch wow früher) noch weiterentwickelt werden. Und in sicht Weiterentwicklung ist mythic sowas von aktiv, die schlafen nie sollte man denken.

Gebt jeden Game eine chance (auch wenn wow mal etwas leiden muss), für den gesamten Bereich ist es nur vom Vorteil.


----------



## Niko78 (16. November 2008)

Ist doch alles eigentlich total egal - auf die Betrachtungsweise kommt es an. Einige mögen mehr PvE = Mobs hauen und Quests machen und sonstigen KrimsKrams der halt dabei anfällt. Andere stehen nur auf PvP und haben Spaß dabei Tag für Tag die gleiche Burg zu erobern, naja vielleicht auch noch die vom Nachbarn oder so. ^^
Jedes Game hat seine Berechtigung, aber ... aber bis dato sollte man doch zur Kenntnis nehmen das niemand WoW getoppt hat, also mehr Spieler hatte und auch nur den Anflug einer Chance diese Zahl auch nur annähernd zu erreichen.
Vielleicht sollte man mal zur Kenntnis nehmen das es u.U. mehr PvE Spieler als PvP/RvR Spieler gibt.


----------



## Black83 (16. November 2008)

finde pvp in wow auch besser als in war.
war ist einfach unfertig, die balance ist scheiße, die animationen machen keinen spaß, nur szenarios und pve/raids gibt es garnix was gut ist. alles ist klobig und ruckelt wie hund.

selbst wenn man sagt wow pvp ist bisl schlechter, dann bleiben noch die instanzen und das questen.
mir macht wow mehr spaß. es ist komplexer, man kann seinen char richtig tunen (von den skills her) probiert ständig was aus etc.
in war ist ales schnöde. einfach für eine linie entscheiden und punkte draufheizen.
der kampf ist auch langweilg. man hat nix zu kontern, einfach nur draufholzen.

in wow muss ich wenigstens wissen wann ich sheepe, wann counterspell kommt, wann eisblock, wann ich nova nutze, wann ich mein pet raushol, wann ich anfange zu kiten oder zu rennen. all das hat in WAR einfach gefehlt.

und zu lich king: die quests sind defitniv VIEL besser wie alles bisherige.
nur anfangs verstecken sie sich etwas...aber so extreme killquests gibt es nicht mehr, gibts schon aber immer auf eine spezielle art.
z.b. mit nem schiff rumcruisen und mit einer kanone einen riesen killen, schatz looten und ab zu den piraten...
oder einen adler abrichten und damit auf fang gehn, oder ein mammut...
kA aber alles was man gegen wow sagt kann man auch gegen WAR sagen - eigentlich noch viel mehr.

die welt ist richtig aufs detail getrimmt worden. wer questtexte liest der findet ständig anspielungen und versteckte witze..


----------



## kingkong23 (16. November 2008)

WoW is einfach geil wie es ist ganz erlich wenn die jetzt das spiel prinzip ganz ändern würden hätt ich eh kein bock mehr mich wieder neu einzufinden hab mich eingespielt und bin froh das ich mich nach den addon immer noch könner nenn kann


----------



## Terratec (16. November 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> finde pvp in wow auch besser als in war.
> war ist einfach unfertig, die balance ist scheiße, die animationen machen keinen spaß, nur szenarios und pve/raids gibt es garnix was gut ist. alles ist klobig und ruckelt wie hund.
> 
> selbst wenn man sagt wow pvp ist bisl schlechter, dann bleiben noch die instanzen und das questen.
> ...


Zuerst einmal finde ich es gut, dass CC in Warhammer fehlt. Aber wenn PvP deiner Meinung nach ist von einem Schurken bis zum Tode gestunt zu sein, dann ist das natürlich etwas anderes.
Übrigens gibt es in Warhammer auch das töten von Monstern mit Kanonen und anderen Maschinerien, auch dein "rumcruisen" usw gibt es auch. Und wenn du in Warhammer der Meinung bist, man hätte nichts zu kontern, dann hast du es nie gespielt. In Warhammer muss man als Gruppe agieren, dass man in WoW mehr Cds verballern kann ist natürlich richtig, aber ich zum Beispiel als Squiqtreiba habe 
1 Moralpushback
1 Squiqpushback
1 Entwaffnen mit dem Squiq
1 "Freeze"
1 Schuss der zum Schweigen bringt
1 3 Sekunden Stun mit einem meiner Squiqs
Zudem habe ich noch mehrere Schüsse die man vlt mit Saat der Verderbnis vergleichen könnte. Durch verschieden Squiqs habe ich natürlich noch einiges mehr an Möglichkeiten für bestimmte Situationen Schaden zu verursachen
Auch in Warhammer erfährt man vieles, wenn nicht alles über die Geschichte wenn man sich die Geschichten zu den Quests, den PQs und auch zu Wälzereinträgen, wenn man zB eine bestimmte Person anwählt. Und dadurch dass du sagst man könne nur in WAR seinen Char "richtig" tunen, meinst du damit nicht auch, das wäre in Warhammer nicht möglich; denn auch dann müsste ich dir widersprechen, da man seinen Char sogar in mehrere Richtungen tunen kann. 
Man hat die Grunstats die in etwa wie in WoW sind, nur dass man dann noch auf Moralaufbau, Apregeneration usw gehen kann. Mit dem Skillen ist es in Warhammer auch nicht so simpel wie du beschreibst. Man kann bestimmte Skills ausbilden, oder sie auslassen um in einem anderen Tree weiterzukommen und so weiter. Auch hier bietet sich VIELES an Möglichkeiten, zumal mit jedem Talentpunkt in einen bestimmten Baum der Schaden spezieller Fähigkeiten erhöht wird. Und draufholzen ist Warhammer auch nicht, in Tor Anroc zum Beispiel (auch wenn es das Schlechtmöglichste ist) gewinnt die Seite, die die Gegner in die Lava haut, was sich aber durch geschicktes Positionieren verhindern lässt. Dadurch, dass man nicht in andere Spielern stehen kann, können aber nicht alle an einem Fleck stehen. Wenn man sich dieser Möglichkeiten bewusst ist, dann ist WAR weit mehr als nur stures draufhalten; wer WAR aber von vornherein zum Scheitern verurteilt hat, den wird auch kein noch so tolles Kampfsystem überzeugen können. Übrigens gibt es auch recht gute Bosse in Warhammer, nur dass sie nicht in Instanzen stecken und zum Teil sogar noch gar nicht gefunden wurden. Wie so etwas aussehen kann und wie sehr es sich zum Teil lohnt die Welt zu erforschen, kann man an diesem Video sehr gut sehen: http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=343
Ich hoffe, dass dieser Text dich wenigstens davon überzeugt, dass Warhammer nicht schlecht ist; Wirklich vergleichen kann man die Spiele sowieso nicht.


----------



## Ellrock (16. November 2008)

Neues war doch auch nicht geplant . 

1. Ich glaube nach drei Tagen kann man sich da noch kein Urteil bilden.

2. Der Weg ist das Ziel und bei mmos ist es das Zusammenspiel mit anderen. Schon mal davon gehört ?

3. In Buffet hab die doch jeden Reissack in Nordend untersucht und jeder Reissack in dem Addon hat eine eigene Buffetshow bekommen. Wenn jetzt jemand um die Ecke kommt und völlig überrascht ist - welchen Inhalt das Addon hat - und welchen nicht dann kann euch eh nicht geholfen werden.


----------



## pulla_man (16. November 2008)

man leute, was regt ihr euch denn auf.

fast jeder hat schon mal WoW gespielt oder spielt es noch.
mir hats auch spass gemacht bis season2.

dann hörte ich solangsam von der alternative Warhammer.

listen wir doch mal paar punkte auf, die meiner meinung nach in warhammer besser sind.

1. gold muss nicht gefarmt werden, weil ich fürs umskillen nicht exorbitantes geld ausgeben muss. gold spielt keine grosse rolle, für was auch? ich will krieg führen und nicht 3h am tag farmen müssen. gold is nur für die gilde interessant wenn sie eine burg beanspruchen will

2. in War kann man sich von überall in seinem tier fürs szenario anmelden (WoW hats kopiert? huch wie kommts?)

3. in war gibt es belagerungswaffen, heisses öl auf die birnen der burgangreifer (hat WoW nicht auch so ein szenario eingeführt das alle 2,5h mal aufgeht wo es ähnliches gibt)

4. Der Wälzer des Wissens (der billige achievement-abklatsch den ich da letztens mal bei meinem mitbewohner sehen durfte trieb mir die tränen in die augen vor lachen)

5. PvE gibs zwar, aber nicht in dem maße wie ihr es von WoW gewohnt seid. find ich gut, weil tagelanges instanzgerenne suckt auch derb irgendwann

6. das open-rvr. das erlebnis mit mehrern warbands in ein gebiet zu stürmen um die burgen zu raiden und auf organisierte gegenwehr zu treffen, zu versuchen die front in richtung gegner zu verschieben, einzelne abfangtrupps vors kriegslager zu postieren die den nachschub einzeln abfangen um so der angreifenden warband 4min mehr zeit zu geben um die tür zu öffnen. all das, ist in wow nicht mit dem feeling zu erreichen wie es War tut

7. alle 2 jahre grüne questitems zu finden, die besser sind als all der lila-scheiss den ihr in den letzten 2 jahren gefarmt habt, undwieder von vorne zu beginnen, wird es in war hoffentlich nicht geben

8. das lästige skillen der berufe bleibt aus, du kannst zwar berufe skillen, aber bist auch nicht schlechter dran wenn du es nicht tust

9. das pvp ist gottseidank nicht aufs 1on1 gebalanced und durch nerf-klassexy-threads beeinflusst wie es bei wow der fall ist. dauerstun wie beim schurken wirste hier nicht erleben, palas die sich immun gegen allen scheiss machn können wirste hier nicht erleben

10. leveln durch pvp (bedarf wohl keiner weiteren ausführung)

11. die quests, wenn es in War heisst geh und hol mal 10 wolfsfelle, dann gehste los, tötest 10 wölfe und hast die 10 wolfsfelle (die extremen killquests in WoW gibts nicht mehr? na ratet mal von wem sie den denkanstoss dazu bekommen haben?)


so und zu guter letzt, hört doch einfach auf die spiele zu flamen. geht in euer wow forum zurück, wir bleibn dort draussen und alle freuen sich.
denn wenn War nicht wäre, oder generell keine konkurrenz, glaubt ihr wirklich blizzard hätte all die "tollen neuen" änderungen wie das anmelden von überall etc eingeführt? wenn es konkurrenz gibt, muss sich blizzard was einfallen lassen um ihre kunden zu halten, und davon profitiert ihr, denn auch euer spiel wird besser.
in diesem sinne lasst uns alle freunde sein und ich geh nun fappen


----------



## Geige (16. November 2008)

du sagst so ziemlich alles was WAR gut macht!


----------



## X4ever (16. November 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Dein Post provoziert aber einen "Krieg" und wenn du dir den Editteil meines Posts durchliest, dann findest du vlt auch nicht mehr, dass er gar so unlogisch ist.
> Zu deiner ersten Frage: Es waren weniger, Ich würde dir gerne die genauen Zahlen geben, allerdings finde ich gerade den Link zur Newsmeldung nicht >.<
> Zur Zweiten: Nein, als ich deine Argumente gelesen habe, habe ich nicht daran gedacht....die meinen habe ich allerdings auch erst per Edit nachgereicht, weßhalb ich es durchaus verstehen kann, dass du meinen Post für unsinnig gehalten hast.
> Edit: Ich habe das blöde Gefühl wir reden aneinander vorbei
> ...






pulla_man schrieb:


> man leute, was regt ihr euch denn auf.
> 
> fast jeder hat schon mal WoW gespielt oder spielt es noch.
> mir hats auch spass gemacht bis season2.
> ...




Jajaj Fanboy welcome back you are ready to rumbel ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Nix gegen dich ist nur als Spaß gemeint sry^^"

Ne jetzt mal echt man könnte jetzt genau so viele Dinge zu WoW aufzählen.
Und ich denke nicht das WoW auch nur irgendwas von Warhammer geklaut hat weil es auch WoW länger gibt und wen dan hat WoW Sachen von DoC geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das weis ich net genau weil ich DoC net gespielt habe.
Aber wen War so toll ist wie immer alle sagen wiso spielen es nicht so viele. Noch dazu wen man sich so Account - Tausch Foren zum Spaß anschaut das dort immer nur steht : Biete War Acc  WoW Key+Bc Key .
War bietet einfach nicht das selbe was einen fesselt wie es z.b  WoW tut.

@Terratec
Ja klar das Blizzard die Lizenz haben wollte weil Warhammer das "Strategiespiel" ist richtig gut und hat auch nette Story und Blizzard wollte damit halt was anfangen eventuel weiteres "Besseres" Warcraft drausmachen oder ein MMO das weis ich nicht.
Aber Blizzard ist so reicht das sie auch die Besten von den Besten haben, kam letztens auch in GIGA , die können sich jeden leisten und bringen damit auch bessere Spiele und Spiele mit Qualitet raus! Ich denke die würden auch ein besseres War drausmachen als es jetzt ist.


----------



## kekei (16. November 2008)

oh mann...
Die ersten Sachen die er geschrieben hat sind 100%ig geklaut!
Die Sache mit den Archievments wird villeicht von HDRO kommen(weiß ich aber nicht), trotzdem ist es geklaut...(WAR hat es übrigens nicht geklaut, der Wälzer ist zu umfangreich um als 'abgeschaut' gewertet zu werden).
Das man Szenarios von überall betreten kann ist auch geklaut, oder wieso meinst du haben sie das nicht vor WAR gemacht?
Zu den Belagerungswaffen in WoW kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich meine aber in einer der letzten Buffed-Shows sowas gesehen zu haben
Auch komisch das es rein kam als sie sahen das es bei WAR sowas gibt
Ich möchte auch garnichts dagegen sagen, ist ihr gutes recht Sachen die interessant für sie klingen mit ins Spiel einzubauen.
Aber es ist geklaut!
Ausserdem heißt es DAoC...


----------



## X4ever (16. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> oh mann...
> Die ersten Sachen die er geschrieben hat sind 100%ig geklaut!
> Die Sache mit den Archievments wird villeicht von HDRO kommen(weiß ich aber nicht), trotzdem ist es geklaut...(WAR hat es übrigens nicht geklaut, der Wälzer ist zu umfangreich um als 'abgeschaut' gewertet zu werden).
> Das man Szenarios von überall betreten kann ist auch geklaut, oder wieso meinst du haben sie das nicht vor WAR gemacht?
> ...



Dan könnte man sagen jedes MMO hat alles voll geklaut von Ultima Online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ja besser gut geklaut und erfolgreich als schlecht gemacht und net erfolgreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=76593 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twibble (16. November 2008)

Taz66 schrieb:


> Also das der Todesritter nicht zur Allianz passt is ja mal sowas von lächerlich.
> 
> Arthas war ein Mensch Paladin,also Allianz und wurde zum Lich King,da würde ich doch sagen das Allianz Todesritter eher in die geschichte passen als Horde Todesritter Oo.



Dazu kann ich nur eins sagen:

/facepalm


----------



## Rheagar (16. November 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Tage WoW gespielt und was hier geweint wird von wegen "alles das selbe" is Quark. Natürlich gibt es wieder Quests und neue Instanzen! Wenns WAR wär gäbs auch neue Quests und Szenarien!  *Kopf an die Wand hau* 
Was die Quests betrifft: Mythic kann von Blizzard EINIGES lernen! 
So abwechslungsreiche Quests gabs bisher noch NIRGENDS! Die Architektur der Instanzen is einfach nur Hammer (Azjol-Nerub)! 
Echt, keine Ahnung worüber man redet aber am besten wieder gegen WoW flamen weil man zu blöd für Instanzen is.

Und mit dem klauen!
Macht mal einer von euch ein Produkt was 100% von euch ist! Und bitte auch kein bekanntes Material benutzen! Weil dann hätte man ja was von einem anderen Produkt geklaut!


----------



## Náyla. (16. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Taz66 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass den armen doch, nicht jeder kennt den ersten Todesritter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten ist Blizzard meiner Meinung nach echt schlecht für den MMO-Markt, da sie versuchen, sich zu einem Monopol aufzuschwingen. Sie wissen, dass ein neues Spiel kommt, hören bei der Community, was sie daran gut finden und kopieren das in ihr nächstes AddOn rein. Ein paar neue lila Pixel dazu und schon haben sie eine gute Chance, das andere MMO im Keim zu ersticken.

(oh ja ich liebe Verschwörungstheorien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## X4ever (16. November 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur eins sagen:
> 
> /facepalm
> 
> ...



Edit : Verdammt ich hab garnicht gemerkt das es Ironi ist.... ahja "Kaffe trinken  ---> DK weiterspielen"


----------



## Shurkien (16. November 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Naja, im Prinzip haste den Sinn fast verstanden, nur leider nicht wirkilch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, aber WoW wurde direkt on der ersten Woche so oft verkauft, dass viele nichtmal ein Spiel bekommen haben und mussten erstmal paar Tage warten, es war von anfang an ziemlich erfolgreich, zb in Berlin und anderswo haben sie die Läden eingerannt nur für dieses Spiel und heute tun sie es f+ür ein WoW Add-On =/


----------



## Ashgard (16. November 2008)

Auf der Lan sitzt einer neben mir und zockt wie besessen WOTLK. Himmel, bin ich froh, die Augenkrebsgrafik morgen nicht mehr
zwangsweise sehen zu müssen. Und mein Fazit von 2 Tagen zwangszusehen: Von BC nix gelernt, ne weitere Verwurschtelung
der eigentlich genialen Warcraft-Geschichte (aus den Strategieteilen und Büchern), Warmduscher-MMO für Mutti, Tankwart und
Friseuse. Schade das Blizzard das ursprüngliche gute Spiel so verhunzt hat.


----------



## Salute (16. November 2008)

X4ever schrieb:


> Ihr sagt das WoW scheiße ist weil ihr War Fans seit bzw nicht einsehn wollt das WoW einfach besser ist ! Wiso ?



Weil viele WoW seit Release gespielt haben und sehr wohl für sich entscheiden können, wie WoW mit der Zeit zugemüllt worden ist.

Die beste Zeit für mich persönlich war die Lvl Phase in Classic WoW. BC war schwach und WotlK dank der Beta, noch schwächer. Da hat mir die leicht veränderte Atmosphere auch nichts gebracht. 


Früher habe ich schon bemängelt das jeder Hihg End Raider gleich aussah. Jetzt dank der ins Lächerliche gezogegen Vereinfachung des Endcontens wird jeder 2. gleich aussehen. Individualisierung des eigenen Chars gleich 0, so sind auch die heißgeliebten Epixe letztendlich absolut nichts besonderes mehr. Was die einzelnen Klassen betrifft genauso, alles geht in Richtung jeder kann alles. Wems passt ok..


----------



## DerTingel (16. November 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich spiele kein WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ahso, was hast du denn bei meinem post als flame aufgefasst? n bissel zart besaitet, was? 
im gegensatz zu den meisten anderen hier, tue ich nur meine meinung kund und versuche sie nicht als allgemeingültig zu verkaufen. wenn das für dich flamen ist, ok, aber wie nennst du dann, was die anderen machen? 
und ist ja ok, wenn du war langweilig findest, dann ist das spiel einfach nix für dich. 

@x4ever:
du bist auch ein wenig schizophren oder? 
"ich will hier keinen krieg entfachen." "war ist scheisse, und hat alles von wow geklaut.warum seht ihr das nicht ein." "wer etwas gegen wow sagt hat keine ahnung davon und wird von mir zugeflamed." "war wird pleite gehen, weil alle zu wow zurückkehren." (wobei ich alleine 20leute kenne, die nichtmehr zu wow zurückkehren werden, weil ihnen der ständige pve content zu anspruchslos ist).
naja, aber flame mal schön weiter und versuche uns deine meinung als allgemeingültug zu verkaufen...ich hab mich bei deinen posts immer bestens amüsiert.
mfg


----------



## Náyla. (16. November 2008)

Ich liebe diesen Thread! *sich wieder zurücklehn und weiter Pringles knabber*


----------



## Noxiel (16. November 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Ich liebe diesen Thread! *sich wieder zurücklehn und weiter Pringles knabber*



Dann kannst du jetzt ein Stillleben betrachten, hier ist der Riegel vorgeschoben. Denn wenn ich ein kleines Resumee aus den eben gelöschten Beiträgen ziehen muß, dann den, dass hier keine Diskussionskultur mehr gepflegt wird. Stattdessen sind wir wieder beim "Du bist doof - Nein du bist doofer" angekommen.


----------

